# san diego indoor show



## FiveNine619

:uh: 
when is it going to happen :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10361277
> *:uh:
> when is it going to happen :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


We'll know soon!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 7 2008, 09:20 PM~10361303
> *We'll know soon!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## impalaguy1964

HEY BIRD IF YOU NEED ANY HELP LET ME KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:dunno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Apr 8 2008, 06:26 AM~10362510
> *HEY BIRD IF YOU NEED ANY HELP LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 8 2008, 10:00 AM~10363777
> *:dunno:
> *












Show date coming soon aswell as new poster/calendar girl


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ IS IN ESE


----------



## kandylac

IM READY TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58

LUV THIS SHOW! BEST ONE YET,LOOK FORWARD TO IT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

would like to make plans to attend do you have a date set yet?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

HEY BIRD,
TELL PELON TO CALL ME ASAP REGARDING THIS SHOW, 323 346 7962


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

i can't wait till the date comes out ...


----------



## impalaguy1964

WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL BE MAKING DA APPEARENCE AGAIN!! HELL YEAH DIS IS DA "S U P E R * S H O W!!!!!" DIS SHOWS DA SHIT!! CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84

we need to know the date asap! Please reply asap? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance

CAN'T WAIT! :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

FUCK YEAH HOMIE IMA BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body!

date please :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

date please :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

cant wait, best show in Southern Cali


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## The Trophy Guy

Hey, Mr. Bird. You know I'll be around this year again. Had a great time last year.


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Toro

you know we'll be there again....this is one of the best shows all year.......all indoors, great cars, tons of people, and a great party atmosphere....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 08:22 AM~10428834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know we'll be there again....this is one of the best shows all year.......all indoors, great cars, tons of people, and a great party atmosphere....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## East LA Rider

you know we'll be there again....this is one of the best shows all year.......all indoors, great cars, tons of people, and a great party atmosphere....
[/quote]


WTF Toro! You say that about our show. You sweet talk'in all the promotors :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

ALWAYS A GOOD JOB BY BIRD & HIS CREW! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE AGAIN REPRESENTING PREMIER C.C WITH A NEW LOOK AS WELL


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D

DUKES S.D GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE, JUST HIT US WITH A DATE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 AM~10428903
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


  x2


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ WAS THERE LAST YEAR AND HE'LL BE THERE THIS YEAR, LORD WILLING


----------



## Toro

> you know we'll be there again....this is one of the best shows all year.......all indoors, great cars, tons of people, and a great party atmosphere....


WTF Toro! You say that about our show. You sweet talk'in all the promotors :biggrin:
[/quote]
did you notice I put "one of the best", there are just WAAAYYYY to many great shows that one can be the best.....  .......but ok...let's say of my top 6 shows of the year.....The SD Indoor Show and the Imperials show are 2 of the 6... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

bird ur lagging on the date!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

so when the next impalas magzaine comming out


----------



## DIPN714

is it going to be labor day people?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DIPN714

in the house


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 17 2008, 10:50 AM~10438953
> *bird ur lagging on the date!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 17 2008, 02:31 PM~10440098
> *x3
> *


We are trying to change the date right now to another weekend. Its a 50/50 ratio on people liking that weekend. Some people like it/ some dont. We are back and forth with management at the convention center. We will know this week for sure. Its looking like it might stay labor day weekend though, they dont want to cooperate with giving us a differnt date


----------



## screwed up loco

a bikini contest would be bice too :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2008, 03:55 PM~10440920
> *We are trying to change the date right now to another weekend.    Its a 50/50 ratio on people liking that weekend.  Some people like it/ some dont.  We are back and forth with management at the convention center.  We will know this week for sure.    Its looking like it might stay labor day weekend though,  they dont want to cooperate with giving us a differnt date
> *


handle it fool... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

we ready homie


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP BIRD YOU KNOW ILL BE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

so is the viedo out from last year yet


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2008, 03:55 PM~10440920
> *We are trying to change the date right now to another weekend.    Its a 50/50 ratio on people liking that weekend.  Some people like it/ some dont.  We are back and forth with management at the convention center.  We will know this week for sure.    Its looking like it might stay labor day weekend though,  they dont want to cooperate with giving us a differnt date
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2008, 03:55 PM~10440920
> *We are trying to change the date right now to another weekend.    Its a 50/50 ratio on people liking that weekend.  Some people like it/ some dont.  We are back and forth with management at the convention center.  We will know this week for sure.    Its looking like it might stay labor day weekend though,  they dont want to cooperate with giving us a differnt date
> *


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

bird.....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2008, 03:55 PM~10440920
> *We are trying to change the date right now to another weekend.    Its a 50/50 ratio on people liking that weekend.  Some people like it/ some dont.  We are back and forth with management at the convention center.  We will know this week for sure.    Its looking like it might stay labor day weekend though,  they dont want to cooperate with giving us a differnt date
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10481316
> *bird.....
> *


Its lookin like its Labor day weekend again. Spoke with my partner tonight and will have flyer soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 23 2008, 10:08 PM~10490308
> *Its lookin like its Labor day weekend again.    Spoke with my partner tonight and will have flyer soon
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

only lowrider show I know that serves beer. count my borracho ass in! :nicoderm:


----------



## oldskool 67

Just like the Old Skool shows - Indoors, A/C, Beer Garden - and it keeps gettin bigger and bigger. This show is top notch. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 23 2008, 09:08 PM~10490308
> *Its lookin like its Labor day weekend again.    Spoke with my partner tonight and will have flyer soon
> *



NICE .... We will be there fo sho


----------



## boricua619`

No Bandas...












J/K


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Apr 24 2008, 12:21 PM~10494375
> *No Bandas...
> J/K
> *


 :0 
maybe... :0


----------



## AWSOM69

Count me in :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

just wondering if anybody knows how many entries were there last year and how many can this place hold? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10499551
> *just wondering if anybody knows how many entries were there last year and how many can this place hold? :biggrin:
> *


place is big, just depends on how many halls they get, Bird should have the # on that..


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 AM~10499551
> *just wondering if anybody knows how many entries were there last year and how many can this place hold? :biggrin:
> *



about 350


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10505587
> *about 350
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo

sup Bird.....


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10506781
> *sup Bird.....
> *


Whats up Jose,


Labor day weekend again bro..... We tried. We got an aisle for premier all set aside aswell as some other clubs if you recall our cnversation in San bernardino


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 25 2008, 11:58 PM~10507270
> *Whats up Jose,
> Labor day weekend again bro.....    We tried.    We got an aisle for premier all set aside aswell as some other clubs if you recall our cnversation in San bernardino
> *


THANKS BIRD :biggrin: WE LOVE YOUR SHOW AND THE VIBE THAT COMES WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 27 2008, 08:49 PM~10517691
> *THANKS BIRD :biggrin: WE LOVE YOUR SHOW AND THE VIBE THAT COMES WITH IT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, We'll have the flyer and registration out this week. Its nice to have support from you and your club.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10508947
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2008, 08:30 PM~10518208
> *Thanks,  We'll have the flyer and registration out this week.  Its nice to have support from you and your club.
> *


 :0


----------



## Carl3Surf

Will there be a contest?



> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 17 2008, 07:14 PM~10441422
> *a bikini contest would be bice too :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## wildponey

Neu Exposure will be there...........


----------



## Donny Biggs

I drove out last year and shot video coverage for Motorsports mania TV Show, It was GREAT! San Diego is a fun place!!! on my myspace page I posted up like 80 pics from last years show!! !I am there :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

TTMFT


----------



## FiveNine619

where's the flyer :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 29 2008, 05:09 PM~10534921
> *where's the flyer :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 1 2008, 09:45 AM~10550990
> *:uh:
> *


Its coming. Just mark your calendars for labor day weekend


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 1 2008, 09:17 PM~10556536
> *Its coming.  Just mark your calendars for labor day weekend
> *


COUNT ME IN !!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 1 2008, 08:17 PM~10556536
> *Its coming.  Just mark your calendars for labor day weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10518208
> *Thanks,  We'll have the flyer and registration out this week.  Its nice to have support from you and your club.
> *


 :0


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 17 2008, 06:14 PM~10441422
> *a bikini contest would be bice too :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@May 2 2008, 08:19 AM~10559392
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## boricua619`

uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

TTT


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

Flier?


----------



## jojo67

please post date ASAP Homie!!!


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 1 2008, 09:17 PM~10556536
> *Its coming.  Just mark your calendars for labor day weekend
> *


so august 31?


----------



## Duce'sWild

WHAT DAY IS IT ON?


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10624550
> *:nono:
> THE INDOOR SHOW IS IN DOWNTOWN @ THE CONVENTION CENTER..
> TTT
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

where there are cholo cars, i'm in. i'll bring the oldies


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@May 10 2008, 09:43 PM~10626211
> *WHAT DAY IS IT ON?
> *


Labor day weekend


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DUKE'S S.D. GONNA BE IN THE MIX , HEY BIRD ANY CHANCE FOR A HOPP COME BACK OR IS THE FIRE MARSHAL STILL PIST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WITH OR WITHOUT IT IT'S STILL A BADASS SHOW


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 11 2008, 10:08 AM~10628182
> *Labor day weekend
> *


SO AROUND SEPTEMBER :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619

:scrutinize:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco

IM GONNA HAVE MY LADY WITH ME :uh: 



SORRY GUYS NO FOTOS OF HER ALLOWED  





J/K :cheesy:


----------



## boricua619`

uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 11 2008, 11:08 AM~10628182
> *Labor day weekend
> *


IS THAT A SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?  :dunno: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2008, 11:33 AM~10671054
> *IS THAT A SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?   :dunno:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


Sunday


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2008, 11:33 AM~10671054
> *IS THAT A SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?   :dunno:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *



move in saturday.
show sunday.
recover monday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10672141
> *move in saturday.
> show sunday.
> recover monday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 16 2008, 02:55 PM~10672141
> *move in saturday.
> show sunday.
> recover monday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok

let me know time and dates


----------



## jojo67

Damm, I got the dates mixed up, I thought it was on memorial day weekend, but o well, even better, labor day weekend works better for me!!!


----------



## DIPN714

whats up bird, we need some appication down here in orange county, we are representing bro;;holla back;;;;;;;;;[email protected]


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## boricua619`

:wave:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 21 2008, 08:53 AM~10703417
> *whats up bird, we need some appication down here in orange county, we are representing bro;;holla back;;;;;;;;;[email protected]
> *


Flyers will be out next week. I will be in Santa Barbara at the Nite Life show with Flyers and Registrations. Will also pass them out at the Qualcom show in SD aswell. If your not attending these shows PM me and I will have them sent out to you. FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2008, 10:32 AM~10704084
> *Flyers will be out next week.    I will be in Santa Barbara at the Nite Life show with Flyers and Registrations.  Will also pass them out at the Qualcom show in SD aswell.  If your not attending these shows PM me and I will have them sent out to you.    FLYER COMING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 21 2008, 03:22 PM~10706195
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

thanks for getting back to me bird;;;;big AL . do u guys have the viedo from last year out yet??f so i like to order 2 of them;;714-6049092


----------



## Toro

come by the Impalas Magazine booth...we'll have the registrations for the show there as well....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2008, 10:32 AM~10704084
> *Flyers will be out next week.    I will be in Santa Barbara at the Nite Life show with Flyers and Registrations.  Will also pass them out at the Qualcom show in SD aswell.  If your not attending these shows PM me and I will have them sent out to you.    FLYER COMING SOON
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2008, 11:32 AM~10704084
> *Flyers will be out next week.    I will be in Santa Barbara at the Nite Life show with Flyers and Registrations.  Will also pass them out at the Qualcom show in SD aswell.  If your not attending these shows PM me and I will have them sent out to you.    FLYER COMING SOON
> *


 INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE !! BUSTING OUT WITH A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE !!!!!! FIRST SHOW FOR THIS RAG !!


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 22 2008, 12:53 PM~10713206
> *INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE !! BUSTING OUT WITH A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE !!!!!! FIRST SHOW FOR THIS RAG !!
> *


 :0 





























:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 06:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look for last years show in issue 3....


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 22 2008, 02:43 PM~10714113
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CANT WAIT


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 06:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 its gonna be the baddest show of the year !! we've already been to 5 out of town shows, and so far, not even pheonix, has topped this show !!!!!! right in our back yard !!!! cant wait !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 23 2008, 12:55 PM~10721322
> *its gonna be the baddest show of the year !! we've already been to 5 out of town shows, and so far, not even pheonix, has topped this show !!!!!! right in our back yard !!!! cant wait !!!!   :biggrin:
> *


It only gets better having the support we get from clubs such as yourself. Thanks for the support San Diego Individuals and I cant wait to see this new 58 you guys are busting out


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: WASSUUPP "BIRD" DIS IS ADAM FROM "TOGETHER"...DOES MY CLUB GET A DISCOUNT 4 DA HOMMIE "CHAZZ'S" RIVI ON YUR FLYER??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! WE'LL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE!!!!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10723291
> *:biggrin: WASSUUPP "BIRD" DIS IS ADAM FROM "TOGETHER"...DOES MY CLUB GET A DISCOUNT 4 DA HOMMIE "CHAZZ'S" RIVI ON YUR FLYER??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! WE'LL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE!!!!
> *


 HAHAHA, lol. I knew you guys would like that. We had some other cars on the flyer but Chazz's fit best. We like to reward our prior participants and supporters.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex

Uniques C.C. will be there this year for sure, too bad it took so long to get there.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2008, 06:59 AM~10726743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniques C.C. will be there this year for sure, too bad it took so long to get there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2008, 06:59 AM~10726743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniques C.C. will be there this year for sure, too bad it took so long to get there.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 22 2008, 09:26 PM~10717343
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 24 2008, 11:15 AM~10728045
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10731334
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 23 2008, 08:35 AM~10719514
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 23 2008, 09:50 PM~10725235
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 22 2008, 09:26 PM~10717343
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 27 2008, 10:20 AM~10745576
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 27 2008, 03:03 PM~10747659
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 27 2008, 09:36 PM~10750811
> *
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 28 2008, 07:42 AM~10752889
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Boricua619, Thanks for the support with the link you have on your signature.


----------



## pacific coast

Bird count me in.Sending pre reg. in very soon.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 28 2008, 08:39 AM~10753217
> *Bird count me in.Sending pre reg. in very soon.
> *


:thumbsup:
Tell Jarvis to bring his car out of retirement too and support you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Were going to try and make it out there this year.


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 28 2008, 09:46 AM~10753631
> *ttt
> *


Good to see you on here Smiley!!! How you feeling???


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10715302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a Pre reg show only. Get your Registrations in ASAP. We will have them at the Lowrider fest in SD and also at the Nitelife show in Santa Barbara


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 28 2008, 10:48 AM~10753646
> *Good to see you on here Smiley!!!  How you feeling???
> *


on my way to the doctors dogg hope i get sum good news


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 28 2008, 09:46 AM~10753631
> *ttt
> *


nice to see you posting....:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 28 2008, 02:07 PM~10755509
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## joey street style

street style will be there


----------



## GROUPEC

Groupe San Diego will be there!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Apr 14 2008, 07:11 PM~10416548
> *WILL BE THE'RE FOR SURE READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME..</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10762784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Al, You brining the truck down for the super show


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@May 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10759124
> *Groupe San Diego will be there!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 7 2008, 11:17 PM~10361277
> *:uh:
> when is it going to happen :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HEY BIRD, WHEN'S PRE-REG HAPPENIN' ????WE'RE READY TO ROLL DEEP !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 30 2008, 08:41 AM~10770187
> *HEY BIRD, WHEN'S PRE-REG HAPPENIN' ????WE'RE READY TO ROLL DEEP !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Happening as we speak. I passed flyers out on Tuesday at the cruise night in Chula vista. I'll try and stop by Nice and Easy or someone will be passing out forms on Sunday at the show. The sooner the better


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10770091
> *ttt
> *


Good morning brother Smiley, Nice to see you lookin in Dogg. Stay positive!!!!
Jose from Premier was asking about you too last night.


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 28 2008, 08:20 AM~10753075
> *Boricua619,  Thanks for the support with the link you have on your signature.
> *


  best show in SD by far


----------



## DIPN714

we will be in the house


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 30 2008, 09:20 AM~10770445
> * best show in SD by far
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP BIRD, JUS GOT THE PRE REG FORMS TODAY THANKS HOMIE, I COULD MAKE COPIES RIGHT OF THE FORM


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 30 2008, 09:20 AM~10770445
> * best show in SD by far
> *



NO! :nono: :nono: 

BEST IN THE WEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 30 2008, 07:38 PM~10774415
> *NO! :nono:  :nono:
> 
> BEST IN THE WEST!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i stand corrected......


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10774233
> * SUP BIRD, JUS GOT THE PRE REG FORMS TODAY THANKS HOMIE, I COULD MAKE COPIES RIGHT OF THE FORM
> *


Yea no problem, Thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## 82fleet

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@May 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10759124
> *Groupe San Diego will be there!
> *


Groupe Riverside will be in the house


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 30 2008, 09:48 AM~10770245
> *Good morning brother Smiley,  Nice to see you lookin in Dogg.  Stay positive!!!!
> Jose from Premier was asking about you too last night.
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:wave:


----------



## jajr

Are thre any pre-reg forms on-line. It is a two hours drive to SD.


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 2 2008, 12:10 PM~10780703
> *Are thre any pre-reg forms on-line. It is a two hours drive to SD.
> *


depends on traffic


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 2 2008, 01:10 PM~10780703
> *Are thre any pre-reg forms on-line. It is a two hours drive to SD.
> *


yes there is


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 2 2008, 12:17 PM~10780738
> *yes there is
> *


As Smiley said there is On line registration, We are putting finishing touches on the web site as we speak and will have it up next week.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2008, 07:13 PM~10782834
> *As Smiley said there is On line registration,  We are putting finishing touches on the web site as we speak and will have it up next week.
> *


  ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 2 2008, 08:52 PM~10784008
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2008, 08:48 PM~10784449
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jajr

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10784449
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMNNN !! THAT WAS A GOOD SAN DIEGO SHOW AT QUALCOMM !!, UP NEXT 'THEE SHOW' OF THE YEAR !!!!! BETTER THAN ANY SHOW IN THE U.S. !!!! RIGHT HERE IN OUR BACK YARD AT THE S.D. CONVENTION CTR.. GOTTA GIVE BIRD ALL THE CREDIT !!!!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 3 2008, 08:58 AM~10786837
> *DAMNNN !! THAT WAS A GOOD SAN DIEGO SHOW AT QUALCOMM !!, UP NEXT 'THEE SHOW' OF THE YEAR !!!!! BETTER THAN ANY SHOW IN THE U.S. !!!! RIGHT HERE IN OUR BACK YARD AT THE S.D. CONVENTION CTR.. GOTTA GIVE BIRD ALL THE CREDIT !!!!
> *


Thanks for the support SD individuals. But alot of the credit does have to go to you and and all the other clubs and solo riders who support this show. The line up is going to be crazy this year as it was the past 2 years. I got some good vibes from clubs I spoke with in Santa barbara this past weekend so there will be a alot to look at plus all my fellow SD CLUBS. Registrations are out so definantly grab them and send themin ASAP.


----------



## xavierthexman

http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21

In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10791357
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.
> *


Thanks Hollywood.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 3 2008, 08:12 PM~10792315
> *ttt
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT A HOTEL FOR THIS YEARS SHOW. MY LADY IS GETTIN HER OWN PAD DOWN THERE THIS MONTH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10793337
> *Thanks Hollywood.
> *


No prob....by the way "Do you know who he is? He's the guy throwing the Indoor Car Show in San Diego." :biggrin: BIRD is his name.


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 4 2008, 12:17 PM~10796743
> *No prob....by the way "Do you know who he is?  He's the guy throwing the Indoor Car Show in San Diego." :biggrin:  BIRD is he's name.
> *


 GRACIAS MANDILON, FOR ALL THE SHOUT-OUTS !!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10796743
> *No prob....by the way "Do you know who he is?  He's the guy throwing the Indoor Car Show in San Diego." :biggrin:  BIRD is his name.
> *


haha


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2008, 06:35 AM~10794838
> *DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT A HOTEL FOR THIS YEARS SHOW. MY LADY IS GETTIN HER OWN PAD DOWN THERE THIS MONTH
> *


sop we are crashing at her pad this year??? heheheheh...... 


see you at the show bro...


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10800986
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10796743
> *No prob....by the way "Do you know who he is?  He's the guy throwing the Indoor Car Show in San Diego." :biggrin:  BIRD is his name.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 5 2008, 07:29 AM~10803598
> *:biggrin:
> *


I think I met this so called "Bird" last week in Santa Barbara...hehehehehe....

what's up B....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 5 2008, 08:04 AM~10804002
> *I think I met this so called "Bird" last week in Santa Barbara...hehehehehe....
> 
> what's up B....
> *


Whats up Toro


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10808083
> *Whats up Toro
> *


sup Bird...how was the ride back to SD after the Santa Barbara show????? we got home about 1 am....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

HEY "BIRD" IS THUR GONNA BE A HOPP DIS YEAR BRO?? DIS IS ADAM!!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10808413
> *sup Bird...how was the ride back to SD after the Santa Barbara show????? we got home about 1 am....
> *


We got back around 1230. We went and ate pizza with Nitelife


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 5 2008, 06:54 PM~10808595
> *HEY "BIRD" IS THUR GONNA BE A HOPP DIS YEAR BRO?? DIS IS ADAM!!
> *


No I wish. Still not allowed to do one indoors


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIRD TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 6 2008, 08:29 AM~10812134
> *HAPPY  BIRTHDAY  BIRD TTT
> *


Thanks Smiley, How you doing bro


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 6 2008, 09:44 AM~10812212
> *Thanks Smiley,  How you doing bro
> *


WAITING TO GET THAT THING DONE


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 6 2008, 08:45 AM~10812219
> *WAITING  TO GET  THAT  THING  DONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 5 2008, 09:41 PM~10810090
> *No I wish.   Still not allowed to do one indoors
> *


:uh: too bad....i remember when it did happen, you had that one fool, cant think of his name, following the bumper with a 8x12 plywood..... :roflmao:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## mandoemex

I can't wait to go I've been missing this show year after year getting ready for Vegas. This is the first time I can take my truck there. Pre reg is in the Mail thanks for sending it. we also send in our Vendor booth form


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 6 2008, 10:46 PM~10817183
> *I can't wait to go I've been missing this show year after year getting ready for Vegas. This is the first time I can take my truck there. Pre reg is in the Mail thanks for sending it. we also send in our Vendor booth form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816898
> *ttt
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait for this show


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 7 2008, 12:08 PM~10819315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco

beeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816898
> *ttt
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 6 2008, 10:46 PM~10817183
> *I can't wait to go I've been missing this show year after year getting ready for Vegas. This is the first time I can take my truck there. Pre reg is in the Mail thanks for sending it. we also send in our Vendor booth form
> *


 :thumbsup: forget Vegas, San Diego its where its at..


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10814039
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdaddys63

anyone has form to pre reg? or were can i get them?


----------



## impalaguy1964

YOU CAN DOWN LOAD THE PRE REG FORM OFF OF www.XavierTheXMan.com


----------



## bigdaddys63

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 9 2008, 06:37 AM~10828503
> *YOU CAN DOWN LOAD THE PRE REG FORM OFF OF www.XavierTheXMan.com
> *


thanks


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10791357
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10834967
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 9 2008, 07:48 PM~10833808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 22 2008, 01:53 PM~10713206
> *INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE !! BUSTING OUT WITH A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE !!!!!! FIRST SHOW FOR THIS RAG !!
> *


we're making this show mandatory for the club !!! i think every club should make it too !!!!!


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 10 2008, 12:57 PM~10838909
> *we're making this show mandatory for the club !!! i think every club should make it too !!!!!
> *


should be for all SD clubs...show local support


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 10 2008, 01:12 PM~10839012
> *should be for all SD clubs...show local support
> *


Cool, Thanks for the support


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: ttt SAN DIEGO C.C WILL BE THEIR







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 10 2008, 07:34 PM~10841838
> *:biggrin: ttt SAN DIEGO C.C WILL BE THEIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 9 2008, 10:36 PM~10835637
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 10 2008, 11:49 PM~10843997
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 10 2008, 04:56 PM~10840211
> *Cool,  Thanks for the support
> *


 HEY BIRD, CAN YOU STOP BY NICE & EASY AND PIC UP OUR REGISTRATION FORMS FROM ARMANDO ??? ALSO IF YOU COLD DROP OFF SOME FLYERS !!!! THANKS BIRD !!! VICE-PREZ INDIVIDUALS  :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 11 2008, 09:10 AM~10845372
> *HEY BIRD, CAN YOU STOP BY NICE & EASY AND PIC UP OUR REGISTRATION FORMS FROM ARMANDO ??? ALSO IF YOU COLD DROP OFF SOME FLYERS !!!! THANKS BIRD !!! VICE-PREZ INDIVIDUALS   :biggrin:
> *


I'll shoot down there tommorow. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## FoolishinVegas




----------



## xavierthexman

Forum JACK!!! 

BTW BIRD and the rest of the staff of the Super Indoor Custom Car Show will be volunteering there time and money for this event.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10849872
> *Forum JACK!!!
> 
> BTW BIRD and the rest of the staff of the Super Indoor Custom Car Show will be volunteering there time and money for this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

hey BIRD THIS IS BIG AL COULD U PUT A APPT FOR THE SHOW ON THIS SITE SO WE CAN GET DIP'N CAR CLUB714 PRE REGERISTERED PLEASE;;OR CALL ME;;714;;6049092 [email protected]


----------



## DIPN714

/albums/hh255/dipn714/elcobigal.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10791357
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.
> *


We still have not got the pre reg on our web site so in the mean time you can pull it off of our good buddy Xaviers site. San Diego is lucky to have him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 12 2008, 04:23 PM~10857364
> *We still have not got the pre reg on our web site so in the mean time you can pull it off of our good buddy Xaviers site.  San Diego is lucky to have him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Stop IT BIRD!!!  We're lucky to have YOU putting on the best INDOOR CAR SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 12 2008, 07:58 PM~10858326
> *Stop IT BIRD!!!  We're lucky to have YOU putting on the best INDOOR CAR SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY XAVIERTHE XMAN. AS I WAS COMING BACK TO L.A. FROM SAN DIEGO AT THE LOWRIDERFEST I GOT A CHANCE TO LISTEN TO YOU ON THE RADIO. I'M A BROTHA I HAVE TO SAY I DUG WHAT YOU PLAYIN MAN AS I LISTENED MUCH AS I COULD RADIO COULD HANG ON TO THE RECEPTION. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN. OH CAN WE LISTEN TO YOU ON THE ENTERNET? :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 12 2008, 07:23 PM~10858540
> *HEY XAVIERTHE XMAN. AS I WAS COMING BACK TO L.A. FROM SAN DIEGO AT THE LOWRIDERFEST I GOT A CHANCE TO LISTEN TO YOU ON THE RADIO. I'M A BROTHA I HAVE TO SAY I DUG WHAT YOU PLAYIN MAN AS I LISTENED MUCH AS I COULD RADIO COULD HANG ON TO THE RECEPTION. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN. OH CAN WE LISTEN TO YOU ON THE ENTERNET? :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


http://www.magic925.com/listenlive.html :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 12 2008, 06:58 PM~10858326
> *Stop IT BIRD!!!  We're lucky to have YOU putting on the best INDOOR CAR SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WISH I HAD A SHIRT LIKE THAT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 12 2008, 07:47 PM~10858764
> *http://www.magic925.com/listenlive.html :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10858786
> *I WISH I HAD A SHIRT LIKE THAT :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont tell no body, but the x-man gave me a free one !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 12 2008, 10:15 PM~10859580
> *
> *


hey i need pre reg forms buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10865330
> *hey i need pre reg forms buddy :biggrin:
> *


You can down load them from The X-Mans site or hit the link on here


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 12 2008, 07:51 AM~10853644
> *ttt
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21

go to this site guys if u need a pregeristation form;;;;;use the site above;;;big AL said it;;;;; pre regerstier


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 14 2008, 10:21 AM~10868783
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> go to this site guys if u need a pregeristation form;;;;;use the site above;;;big AL  said it;;;;; pre regerstier
> *


Thanks Al


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 8 2008, 08:33 PM~10368703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show date coming soon aswell as new poster/calendar girl
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 14 2008, 05:03 PM~10870534
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2008, 07:08 AM~10872598
> *ttt
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 16 2008, 06:08 AM~10878349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 06:55 PM~10883467
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2008, 07:08 AM~10872598
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:55 PM~10885991
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 16 2008, 08:43 PM~10883965
> *
> *


 thanks for picking up our pre-reg forms from armando !! we are ready to roll !!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 17 2008, 12:46 PM~10889344
> *thanks for picking up our pre-reg forms from armando !! we are ready to roll !!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Not a problem. Thanks for getting them together so quick and getting them in. Individuals SD will be representing well!!!! Got a glimpse of the new breakout!!!!


----------



## STKN209

Whens the last day to pre-reg for the show??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10791357
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.
> *


August 15th is the last day for pre reg. After that date the price will go up if space is available.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2008, 11:38 PM~10872177
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 17 2008, 05:50 PM~10891135
> *Not a problem.  Thanks for getting them together so quick and getting them in.  Individuals SD will be representing well!!!!  Got a glimpse of the new breakout!!!!
> *


 sssshhhhhhh !!! hopefully we'll get a good spot again !!!!!!! hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 17 2008, 10:04 PM~10893925
> *August 15th is the last day for pre reg.  After that date the price will go up if space is available.
> *


can you send me some pre reg forms pm sent


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

we got the pre regs thanks


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10907935
> *we got the pre regs thanks
> *


The homie Smiley said he would be at your guys show(highland park) I sent him some flyers to pass out. I'M GONNA TRY AND COME UP 2 BUT NOT SURE.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 19 2008, 06:00 PM~10908533
> *The homie Smiley said he would be at your guys show(highland park) I sent him some flyers to pass out.  I'M GONNA TRY AND COME UP 2 BUT NOT SURE.
> *


ttt and yes we will be passing out the fliers that day :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 19 2008, 07:32 PM~10909597
> *ttt and  yes  we  will  be  passing  out the fliers  that  day  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10910355
> *
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:wow:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 20 2008, 11:23 AM~10913263
> *:wow:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10914300
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## scooby nok




----------



## STKN209

T
T
T
San Diego!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10916169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 20 2008, 10:23 AM~10913263
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10916169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it looks like it's goin down....


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10910760
> *
> *


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10916169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 21 2008, 05:18 PM~10921398
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 22 2008, 08:26 AM~10924318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2008, 12:07 PM~10925425
> *
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

its not just a show. its an adventure.


----------



## Freddy78

i marked this on my calendar


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

*T.T.T*


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2008, 06:34 PM~10927284
> *
> *


 HOP HOP HOP HOP


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 07:23 AM~10930760
> *HOP                          HOP                      HOP                          HOP
> *


:yes:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 21 2008, 02:33 PM~10920555
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## STKN209

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 07:23 AM~10930760
> *HOP                          HOP                      HOP                          HOP
> *


You know why theres no Hop!!!


----------



## chaio

> You know why theres no Hop!!!
> [/quot :angry: PANCHITA


----------



## Bird

> You know why theres no Hop!!!
> [/quot :angry: PANCHITA
> 
> 
> 
> You drove him to doing it!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 23 2008, 09:50 PM~10936808
> *You drove him to doing it!!!!
> *


DONT START YOU KNOW HE TRICKED ME!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 22 2008, 08:26 AM~10924318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2008, 07:52 AM~10938878
> *
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:58 PM~10936899
> *DONT START YOU KNOW HE TRICKED ME!
> *


no mientas.....i was there when he told us he would......... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 22 2008, 08:26 AM~10924318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 24 2008, 03:44 PM~10942040
> *no mientas.....i was there when he told us he would......... :biggrin:
> *


I WAS STILL TRICKED :biggrin: ITS OK HE JUST FUCKED UP THE HOP FOREVER AND EVER>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 24 2008, 08:10 PM~10944140
> *I WAS STILL TRICKED :biggrin: ITS OK HE JUST FUCKED UP THE HOP FOREVER AND EVER>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:yessad:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 25 2008, 08:41 AM~10946870
> *:yessad:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 25 2008, 10:11 AM~10947334
> *:banghead:
> *


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 24 2008, 08:10 PM~10944140
> *I WAS STILL TRICKED :biggrin: ITS OK HE JUST FUCKED UP THE HOP FOREVER AND EVER>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


got to say tho, was the talk of the town for a few months


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 25 2008, 09:11 AM~10947334
> *:banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 25 2008, 07:41 AM~10946870
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## STKN209

T
T
T
Hopefully we can make it down there....peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 26 2008, 09:37 AM~10955028
> *T
> T
> T
> Hopefully we can make it down there....peace :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

HEY BIRD,LIKE MY BOTHER SAID TOGETHER WILL BE THER TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.SO READY OR NOT HERE WE COME.LOL. SEE YOU AT SHOW.


----------



## chosen one

WHATS UP BIRD HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE TRAILER PARKING THIS YEAR IT WAS TOUGHT LAST YEAR LET US KNOW


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 26 2008, 05:24 PM~10958449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIRD HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE TRAILER PARKING THIS YEAR IT WAS TOUGHT LAST YEAR LET US KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 26 2008, 04:24 PM~10958449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIRD HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE TRAILER PARKING THIS YEAR IT WAS TOUGHT LAST YEAR LET US KNOW
> *


We think we got a spot across the street at the port commision. We will know soon, its at the top of our list!!!! Get your registrations in soon


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10791357
> *http://www.xavierthexman.com/page.php?page=21
> 
> In the mean time until the website gets up and running you can grab a reg form at the above link.
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 28 2008, 01:04 PM~10970252
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10972427
> *
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10916169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:yes:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 02:12 PM~10974710
> *
> *


damn !! july is here !!!! next up, the baddest show in the U.S. ! in san diego uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 30 2008, 01:52 PM~10982123
> *damn !! july is here !!!! next up, the baddest show in the U.S. ! in san diego uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 1 2008, 06:14 AM~10987675
> *ttt :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## boricua619`




----------



## individuals sd

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 30 2008, 05:58 PM~10983644
> *
> *


----------



## STKN209

To The Top Homies....Gonna try to make it.....!!!! uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 1 2008, 04:54 PM~10991835
> *To The Top Homies....Gonna try to make it.....!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 2 2008, 03:42 PM~10999461
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 2 2008, 08:52 PM~11001169
> *
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 29 2008, 07:14 PM~10976324
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## djmikethecholodj

LOOK FOR THE CHOLO DJ AND THOSE $5 CD'S


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2008, 08:26 PM~11015092
> *
> *


I'll be at the Los Angeles show tomorrow if any one needs registrations


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 5 2008, 11:14 AM~11017046
> *I'll look for you!
> *


WAS LOOKING FOR YOU YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

:cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman

Look for ME with the $3 non- boot leg CDs :biggrin: 

See you at the show tomorrow Bird.

Hope your feeling better Smiley
[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> Look for ME with the $3 non- boot leg CDs :biggrin:
> 
> See you at the show tomorrow Bird.
> 
> Hope your feeling better Smiley


[/quote]
:biggrin: :0 THX DOGG


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10916169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 7 2008, 05:58 AM~11026991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yesir


----------



## classic53




----------



## DIPN714

HEY BIRD DID U GUYS EVERY GET THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR;; IF SO MAIL ME ONE;;;;CALL 714 6049092;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco

damn that shits at the end of next month. guess i better start creasin up my levis and makin space on my camera's memory stick :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11034660
> *damn that shits at the end of next month. guess i better start creasin up my levis and makin space on my camera's memory stick  :0
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209

ToTheTop!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11035264
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2008, 08:26 PM~11015092
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038433
> *ToTheTop!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038433
> *ToTheTop!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11040410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PIC!!!!


----------



## STKN209

Is there any more pics from 2007 LIL site....????Of the San Diego show..


----------



## SHADY64

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Jul 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11043043
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038433
> *ToTheTop!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038433
> *ToTheTop!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 8 2008, 08:44 PM~11043138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 9 2008, 05:59 AM~11044718
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11042060
> *Is there any more pics from 2007 LIL site....????Of the San Diego show..
> *


here a few from past years
2006
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284111

2005
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=215123&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=214752&st=0

:0 :0 :0


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 9 2008, 10:18 AM~11046512
> *here a few from past years
> 2006
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284111
> 
> 2005
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=215123&hl=
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=214752&st=0
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanx Bro..I appriciate the log-ons..peace!!


----------



## STKN209

Dammmm!!!Good Shows...I'll be there foo showww... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanx for the pics again...


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 9 2008, 01:39 PM~11047894
> *Dammmm!!!Good Shows...I'll be there foo showww... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanx for the pics again...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 9 2008, 02:08 PM~11048153
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:uh: HEY BIRD, IS THUR GONNA BE ANY PARKING 4 DA TRAILORS BRO?


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 8 2008, 09:44 PM~11043138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM!!!!! All the cars look firme but when they're under the lights in an indoor show......*BAM*


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2008, 07:04 PM~11050523
> *BAM
> *


:nono:















BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 9 2008, 01:39 PM~11047894
> *Dammmm!!!Good Shows...I'll be there foo showww... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanx for the pics again...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2008, 06:23 PM~11041116
> *NICE PIC!!!!
> *


x2 cars are nice, but ladies make them look a whole lot better!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11040410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn she fine!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## boricua619`

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11057509
> *ttt
> *


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ToTheTop....


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11058617
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ToTheTop....
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by La Raza CC SouthAZ_@Jul 10 2008, 07:41 AM~11054129
> *Damn she fine!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: HEY DATS DA HOMIE BIG "TOMS" CADDY FROM "TOGETHER"


----------



## so high kar klub

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11050816
> *:nono:
> BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Jul 10 2008, 05:44 PM~11059308
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: TTT
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11052341
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 8 2008, 05:52 PM~11040410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnn.....hey Bird cough cough..hint hint..Impalas Magazine...hint hint...cough..cough.... :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11061203
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnn.....hey Bird cough cough..hint hint..Impalas Magazine...hint hint...cough..cough.... :0
> *


Believe or not I was actually looking for a picture woth the Impalas magazine logo and couldnt find one. I dont have all the pictures on this computer!!! My bad.


COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE. STOP BY THEIR BOOTH AT THE SHOW


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11061203
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnn.....hey Bird cough cough..hint hint..Impalas Magazine...hint hint...cough..cough.... :0
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 11 2008, 08:49 AM~11063181
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11067918
> *
> *


----------



## STKN209

T
T
T


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 11 2008, 11:14 PM~11069592
> *T
> T
> T
> *


----------



## boricua619`

Pa Ariba


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11071752
> *Pa Ariba
> *


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


DUKES S.D SHOW'N UP


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11061203
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnn.....hey Bird cough cough..hint hint..Impalas Magazine...hint hint...cough..cough.... :0
> *


Please say that Chole is going to be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67

So what's the word.... Bird, Hope to be at the show..........Sure miss S.D., I miss going to the shows/happenings every weekend.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## boricua619`

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 30 2008, 02:52 PM~10982123
> *damn !! july is here !!!! next up, the baddest show in the U.S. ! in san diego uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :buttkick:
> *


almost there !!!!!! we had a good time at the imperials show too !!!! representin the big S.D. !!!!! CHARGERS BABY !!! :werd:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 14 2008, 10:05 AM~11083737
> *almost there !!!!!! we had a good time at the imperials show too !!!! representin the big S.D. !!!!! CHARGERS BABY !!! :werd:
> *


Good to see Individuals, City, New Wave, Amigos, Twisted Minds and Lowrider expressions out at the Imperials show.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 13 2008, 07:30 PM~11079659
> *ttt
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 14 2008, 02:16 PM~11085265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 14 2008, 02:33 PM~11085804
> *:worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11086406
> *x2
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Hey bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;; explain bird;;ok or e mail me [email protected] cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


you cant win them all...nice truck BTW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 14 2008, 01:16 PM~11085265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 10:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


DAM HOMIE JUST LET IT GO YOU LOST EVERY BODY LOSES YOU WIN SOME YOU LOSE SOME THIS TIME SIMPLE GREEN WON WITH IT'S FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE ,CHROME MOTOR ,PLEXIGLASS BED ON JACK STANDS N FULL DISPLAY .JUST LET IT GO BIG AL TAKE THE LOSS LIKE A MAN NOT A HATER


----------



## DIPN714

hey chris i had athe elco check out by v max and they found out that the trailing arms need to be moved up to the front as much as they were moved back;;; the pivit point changed when the arms went back;;


----------



## DIPN714

no problem homes


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11095168
> *hey chris i had athe elco check out by v max and they found out that the trailing arms need to be moved up to the front as much as they were moved back;;;  the pivit point changed when the arms went back;;
> *


if u move them forward the car will do about 101" .......and it will get stuck without a doubt........not good...............call me later........


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2008, 03:19 PM~11095261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## boricua619`

back to the topic at hand....ttt for the show


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *



I missed another good show. 

You should make a topic on "Post your rides"' and have both trucks posted on there and have the LIL members decide.


*TTT* for the Indoor Show, these guys work hard to put on a great show with good judging, they play no favorites here, competition is tough.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


Hey al, We are doing our own judging to answer your question. And no we are not connected. No one was playing favorites. The green truck was displayed better in regards to it being up on jackstands and showing undercariage. Your truck was up there for best bomb truck. Our instructions were to combine all trucks 59 and below. I dont think anyone robbed you and sorry if you feel that way. Looking at the posts on the Imperials topic several people have also tried to answer your question aswell


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881
> *Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> *


For the record: I think myself and my judges do a hell of a job. We judge several shows a year and stay in tune. When it comes to best of show awards we get together and decide together what we all saw as we judged.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 10 2008, 11:51 PM~11060896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## joey street style

wow


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 15 2008, 05:41 PM~11096752
> *Hey al,    We are doing our own judging to answer your question.  And no we are not connected.  No one was playing favorites.  The green truck was displayed better in regards to it being up on jackstands and showing undercariage.  Your truck was up there for best bomb truck.  Our instructions were to combine all trucks 59 and below.  I dont think anyone robbed you and sorry if you feel that way.  Looking at the posts on the Imperials topic several people have also tried to answer your question aswell
> *


 :biggrin: DAMM GOOD ANSWER "BIRD" ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME!! DA HELL WITH DA TROPHY!! I'VE BEEN HEARING STUFF LIKE DIS 4 BOUT 17YRS. NOW!! SHIT SINCE WHEN U HAD DA CUTTLAS "BIRD" LOL!! 2 ALL DA LOWRIDERS OUT THUR.....JUST GO OUT THUR REPRESENT YUR CAR OR CLUB & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! WLL AT LEAST I DOO!!!!


----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

bird= :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11097213
> * :biggrin: DAMM GOOD ANSWER "BIRD" ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME!! DA HELL WITH DA TROPHY!!  I'VE BEEN HEARING STUFF LIKE DIS 4 BOUT 17YRS. NOW!! SHIT SINCE WHEN U HAD DA CUTTLAS "BIRD" LOL!! 2 ALL DA LOWRIDERS OUT THUR.....JUST GO OUT THUR REPRESENT YUR CAR OR CLUB & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! WLL AT LEAST I DOO!!!!
> *


Mann Doggg you brang up some old good memories ith the cutlass. I can definantly reflect back to then and I won some and lost some!!! Thanks for the words and support.


----------



## Indio123

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11098073
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

where's the party the nite before? I might hit up stingaree


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 16 2008, 02:41 AM~11100937
> *where's the party the nite before? I might hit up stingaree
> *


Agave Grill with the X-Man????


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 15 2008, 11:55 PM~11099843
> *
> *


 IT ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME !!! I KNOW WE DID !!
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11102772
> *IT ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME !!! I KNOW WE DID !!
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 16 2008, 03:44 PM~11105274
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Jul 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11093881-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey  bird who's doing the judgeing at your show;;cause ur judges robbed me at the imperals show;;tell me how the simple green truck took best bomb truck;;tell me;;i ain't hateing but ;;the best truck should have one;;and if u guys are all connected just tell me;;cause i don't want to be no part of that;;  explain  bird;;ok  or e mail me    [email protected]                  cause some one was playing favorites;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; imperals car show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Bigg Al...
> At every BIG show where competition is tight, there is usually a judging complaint, no matter who the judges are. We understand stand how you feel because you put big money into your truck and payed the entry fee to compete. That's only fair. But as Bird and many others said, they did their best in judging your ride collectively and together. And the outcome was what it was.
> 
> It's also important to understand there were around ONE THOUSAND exhibitors there whom got judged and you were the only complaint. I think that shows how competent the judges were with everyone. We're always glad you come and are always welcome again Bigg Al..keep Dip'n and enjoy the show and Lowriding!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bird_@Jul 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11096819
> *For the record:  I think myself and my judges do a hell of a job.  We judge several shows a year and stay in tune.  When it comes to best of show awards we get together and decide together what we all saw as we judged.
> *


You guys did a great job. Everyone appreciates you guys service.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11106179
> *Whats up Bigg Al...
> At every BIG show where competition is tight, there is usually a judging complaint, no matter who the judges are. We understand stand how you feel because you put big money into your truck and payed the entry fee to compete. That's only fair. But as Bird and many others said, they did their best in judging your ride collectively and together. And the outcome was what it was.
> 
> It's also important to understand there were around ONE THOUSAND exhibitors there whom got judged and you were the only complaint. I think that shows how competent the judges were with everyone. We're always glad you come and are always welcome again Bigg Al..keep Dip'n and enjoy the show and Lowriding!
> You guys did a great job. Everyone appreciates you guys service.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11097345
> *bird= :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 16 2008, 05:27 PM~11106062
> *
> *












HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 15 2008, 06:48 PM~11097239
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11106513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11106513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Toro

you can catch more of last years show in Issue 3 of Impalas Magazine going to print in the next few days...we'll make sure to have that issue at this years show.....can't wait to see what surprises are gonna pop up for this years show........wanna give a shout out to Bird, Xavier the Xman, Mario, and the rest of the crew that help make this show one of the best to attend......

Toro....


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 17 2008, 08:25 AM~11110639
> *you can catch more of last years show in Issue 3 of Impalas Magazine going to print in the next few days...we'll make sure to have that issue at this years show.....can't wait to see what surprises are gonna pop up for this years show........wanna give a shout out to Bird, Xavier the Xman, Mario, and the rest of the crew that help make this show one of the best to attend......
> 
> Toro....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 17 2008, 08:27 AM~11110653
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*VIDEO OF LAST YEAR!!!!*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bsY5bD9awlE


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2008, 04:20 PM~11114465
> *
> *


Deadline for registration is August 15th.


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11115913
> *TTT
> *











Coverage by Impalas magazine and be sure to stop by there booth


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2008, 04:20 PM~11114465
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11115913
> *TTT
> *


----------



## classic53

MAILED MY REG THIS MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11119876
> *MAILED MY REG THIS MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11117014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by Impalas magazine and be sure to stop by there booth
> *


nice !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 18 2008, 10:03 AM~11120205
> *nice !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :werd:
> *


que no...


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11119876
> *MAILED MY REG THIS MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11098071
> *Mann Doggg  you brang up some old good memories ith the cutlass.  I can definantly reflect back to then and I won some and lost some!!!  Thanks for the words and support.
> *


 :biggrin: MUCH LOVE BIG DOG!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11117014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by Impalas magazine and be sure to stop by there booth
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 18 2008, 05:46 PM~11123613
> *
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 18 2008, 05:52 PM~11123650
> *
> *


 :dunno: STILL WORKING ON DA TRAILOR PARKING BRAATHAA??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*AFTER HAWAIIAN GARDENS, THE SHOW TO HIT IS BIRD'S SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW AND CONCERT!!!! FULL COMPETITION, INDOORS WITH AIR CONDITIONING AND REASONABLE ENTRY FEES ALONG WITH GOOD MUSIC..WHAT MORE CAN YOU WANT???

BE SURE TO SUPPORT THESE GREAT CAR SHOWS!!!*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 18 2008, 06:27 PM~11123860
> *:uh:
> :dunno: STILL WORKING ON DA TRAILOR PARKING BRAATHAA??
> *


Will have answer soon, I promise


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## bangn67




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2008, 06:29 PM~11123866
> *AFTER HAWAIIAN GARDENS, THE SHOW TO HIT IS BIRD'S SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW AND CONCERT!!!! FULL COMPETITION, INDOORS WITH AIR CONDITIONING AND REASONABLE ENTRY FEES ALONG WITH GOOD MUSIC..WHAT MORE CAN YOU WANT???
> 
> BE SURE TO SUPPORT THESE GREAT CAR SHOWS!!!
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2008, 08:25 AM~11131441
> *TTT
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11131609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NALGA MI DIOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11117133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11135204
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## boricua619`

TTT


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2008, 08:14 AM~11131609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2008, 10:14 AM~11131609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIMON QUE YES !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 21 2008, 12:56 PM~11140326
> *SIMON QUE YES !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11131609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 21 2008, 04:17 PM~11141976


Move in for this show is on Saturday only. Should start at 7 am. We were asked by the convention center to organize our move in to help eliminate the participants from congesting traffic on the main busy street in front of the convention center. We will be contacting clubs and individual participants and assigning times to show up. We will do this according to the pre registration list. We feel this will alleviate the amount of time you guys are waiting in line aswell. Everyone registered is guaranteed a spot and our floor is laid out 2 weeks prior to the event according to convention center rules. S o this means get your registrations in now if you want to be in early.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 21 2008, 09:30 PM~11144817-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 21 2008, 04:17 PM~11141976
> 
> 
> 
> Move in for this show is on Saturday only. Should start at 7 am. We were asked by the convention center to organize our move in to help eliminate the participants from congesting traffic on the main busy street in front of the convention center. We will be contacting clubs and individual participants and assigning times to show up. We will do this according to the pre registration list. We feel this will alleviate the amount of time you guys are waiting in line aswell. Everyone registered is guaranteed a spot and our floor is laid out 2 weeks prior to the event according to convention center rules. S o this means get your registrations in now if you want to be in early.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11145060
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOGETHER1

I'LL BE THERE!!!!!       :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Jul 22 2008, 01:48 AM~11146397
> *I'LL BE THERE!!!!!              :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> Move in for this show is on Saturday only. Should start at 7 am. We were asked by the convention center to organize our move in to help eliminate the participants from congesting traffic on the main busy street in front of the convention center. We will be contacting clubs and individual participants and assigning times to show up. We will do this according to the pre registration list. We feel this will alleviate the amount of time you guys are waiting in line aswell. Everyone registered is guaranteed a spot and our floor is laid out 2 weeks prior to the event according to convention center rules. S o this means get your registrations in now if you want to be in early.


Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!
[/quote]
YES SIR !!!! WE'RE CAMPING OUT !!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11147518
> *Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!
> *





> *YES SIR !!!! WE'RE CAMPING OUT !!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!


YES SIR !!!! WE'RE CAMPING OUT !!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## individuals sd

> YES SIR !!!! WE'RE CAMPING OUT !!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


[/quote] 
:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup:  :wave: :worship: :happysad: :werd: :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## classic53

> Move in for this show is on Saturday only. Should start at 7 am. We were asked by the convention center to organize our move in to help eliminate the participants from congesting traffic on the main busy street in front of the convention center. We will be contacting clubs and individual participants and assigning times to show up. We will do this according to the pre registration list. We feel this will alleviate the amount of time you guys are waiting in line aswell. Everyone registered is guaranteed a spot and our floor is laid out 2 weeks prior to the event according to convention center rules. S o this means get your registrations in now if you want to be in early.


Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!
[/quote]
COOL ANY WORD ON TRAILER PARKING ? THANKS


----------



## JROCK

> Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!


COOL ANY WORD ON TRAILER PARKING ? THANKS
[/quote]
X2.


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The big "T" will be in the House in support of one bad azz car show. We will be getting our pre-reg's in ASAP Bird.</span>*


----------



## xavierthexman

> Move in for this show is on Saturday only. Should start at 7 am. We were asked by the convention center to organize our move in to help eliminate the participants from congesting traffic on the main busy street in front of the convention center.  We will be contacting clubs and individual participants and assigning times to show up. We will do this according to the pre registration list. We feel this will alleviate the amount of time you guys are waiting in line aswell. Everyone registered is guaranteed a spot and our floor is laid out 2 weeks prior to the event according to convention center rules. S o this means get your registrations in now if you want to be in early.


Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!
[/quote]


Roll together to post up together.  :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> Also we are asking all clubs to have alll their cars together upon getting in line!!



Roll together to post up together.  :thumbsup:
[/quote]
so i cant get there at 10 :biggrin:


----------



## premier66

> COOL ANY WORD ON TRAILER PARKING ? THANKS


X2. 
[/quote]
?............


----------



## el amo

sup Bird, whats the word with the trailor parking?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11153745
> *sup Bird, whats the word with the trailor parking?
> *


just send in your pre reg already dont worry about the parking i got you covered :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11154028
> *just send  in your  pre  reg  already  dont worry  about  the  parking  i got  you covered  :biggrin:
> *


sup SMILEY ! HOW WE DOIN? HOPE ALL IS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 22 2008, 10:14 PM~11154969
> *sup SMILEY ! HOW WE DOIN? HOPE ALL IS WELL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU IN S.D DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11155264
> *:biggrin: ILL SEE  YOU  IN S.D  DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 22 2008, 10:28 PM~11155647
> *
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 22 2008, 11:28 PM~11155647
> *
> *


JUST ABOUT A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW !!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 AM~11157810
> *JUST ABOUT A MONTH FOR THE BIG SHOW  !!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  :werd:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 23 2008, 12:55 PM~11159767
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Al


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:werd:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 23 2008, 10:53 AM~11158621
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> MANDO!!!!!!!! CLEAN YOUR GARAGE LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

ME AND THE HOMIES WILL BE AT THE SHOW!!!! WE HAD A BOMB ASS TIME LAST YEAR. HIT GAS LAMP THE NIGHT BEFORE!!!!

I EVEN LOST MY CHONIES :0 !!!!! DAMN I HAD A GOOD TYME!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 23 2008, 10:53 AM~11158621
> *TTT
> *


----------



## classic53

ROOM BOOKED PRE REG SENT IN CANT WAIT ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

TTT for the homie Bird!


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2008, 07:49 AM~11166476
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11085265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 24 2008, 01:40 PM~11169713
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


When you gonna register your bikes


----------



## Toro

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website

Issue 3 has last year's show in it....we'll have it at this year's show...


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:16 PM~11172395
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover 2 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website
> 
> Issue 3 has last year's show in it....we'll have it at this year's show...
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 24 2008, 09:52 PM~11173965
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ, AND DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 25 2008, 08:57 AM~11176665
> *THE CHOLO DJ, AND DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE THERE
> *


cuidado dicen que es joto... :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 25 2008, 08:57 AM~11176665
> *THE CHOLO DJ, AND DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2008, 07:22 AM~11175841
> *
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11178341
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 04:06 PM~11179882
> *ttt
> *


Whats crackin smiley


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11179889
> *Whats crackin smiley
> *


supp dog :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: CANT WAIT 2 GO & KICK BACK & JUST CHILL AT A BAD ASS CAR SHOW


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11180515
> *:biggrin: CANT WAIT 2 GO & KICK BACK & JUST CHILL AT A BAD ASS CAR SHOW
> *


Together always puts up a good display. Thanks for the support. And the homies from Techniques, Imperials, Reality. All you guys are good people and fun to hang out with


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 25 2008, 08:59 PM~11181659
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 26 2008, 10:23 AM~11184043
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin' Bigg Bird!!..Do you have any posters for the show? Can you send me one or something please?.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2008, 03:31 PM~11185695
> *Whats hatnin' Bigg Bird!!..Do you have any posters for the show? Can you send me one or something please?.
> *


We are makin one along with new flyers as we speak. Be out next week


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2008, 03:32 PM~11185698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:49 PM~11190256
> *
> *


----------



## peter cruz

*
I can hardly wait for this car show and our 
pre-regs are being mailed in on Monday so 
Bird please save us some spots. * 
:nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:11 PM~11190370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait for this car show and our
> pre-regs are being mailed in on Monday so
> Bird please save us some spots.
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


Always got a spot for Techniques!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

is there goingt o be a concert? and if so who?


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 AM~11196404
> *:biggrin:
> *


The show is not sold out!!! Still accepting registrations until 15 august


----------



## classic53

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR A GREAT SHOW . GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2008, 11:23 AM~11196888
> *The show is not sold out!!!  Still accepting registrations until 15 august
> *


Who started that rumor :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11197246
> *Who started that rumor :0
> *


Someone in North County


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm sending my pre-reg TODAY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 28 2008, 05:40 PM~11200169
> *I'm sending my pre-reg TODAY !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2008, 03:12 PM~11199320
> *Someone in North County
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11201112
> *:0
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2008, 04:12 PM~11199320
> *Someone in North County
> *



Is it some guy name "JOSER"?? :uh:


----------



## individuals sd

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 28 2008, 11:05 PM~11202851
> *Is it some guy name "JOSER"??  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 29 2008, 03:08 PM~11208347
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## sancho 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 29 2008, 04:11 PM~11208908
> *
> *


----------



## sancho 1

majestics san diego, will be in the house :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 29 2008, 09:05 AM~11205133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jul 29 2008, 05:22 PM~11209650
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 29 2008, 05:11 PM~11208908
> *
> *


hey bird any word on the floor plan ???? we're trying to come up with a nice display !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 30 2008, 09:12 AM~11214503
> *hey bird any word on the floor plan ???? we're trying to come up with a nice display !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Working on it as we recieve the entrys. We are gonna load in according to the entry list and call and assign times. I can say that Individuals SD, The Crowd of San Diego, Together, Techniques, Reality, Oldies and solo riders like Big Al, Armando woth krazy creation and others are in the 1st and 2nd move in. We will contact you all soon with details


----------



## mandoemex

> MANDO!!!!!!!! CLEAN YOUR GARAGE LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a photoshoot. It is clean, and organized. my welder and compresor, paint gun, and jack stands on the floor and all the house shit packed away.
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:11 PM~11190370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY "BIRD" SAVE ME 1 OF THOSE POSTERS WITH MY BOYZ CAR ON IT!*


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 30 2008, 08:39 PM~11220514
> *:biggrin: HEY "BIRD" SAVE ME 1 OF THOSE POSTERS WITH MY BOYZ CAR ON IT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

Which hall is it in?..


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 30 2008, 10:59 PM~11221806
> *Which hall is it in?..
> *


C&D???


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 31 2008, 06:40 AM~11222839
> *C&D???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 30 2008, 04:51 PM~11217764
> *Working on it as we recieve the entrys.  We are gonna load in according to the entry list and call and assign times.  I can say that Individuals SD,  The Crowd of San Diego,  Together,  Techniques,  Reality,  Oldies and solo riders like Big Al,  Armando woth krazy creation and others are in the 1st and 2nd move in.  We will contact you all soon with details
> *


 sounds good !!!! 
:biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :tongue: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HEY BRO
KING OF THE STREETS 
AUGUST 31 2008
AT RS HYDRAULICS 
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA, 95112


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

will there be registration the day of the show?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 31 2008, 03:03 PM~11226437
> *will there be registration the day of the show?
> *


NO YOU GUYS NEED TO PRE REG B4 AUG 15TH I THINK


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Hey bird if u would be so nice to have me a end spot 20 by 20 thanks;;[new display]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 03:06 PM~11226988
> *Hey bird if u would be so nice to have me a end spot 20 by 20  thanks;;[new display]
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I already got you covered Al. You always show good!!!! You are at the top of the list and will be in the first wave of the move in. Contact you and everyone else soon. Thanks for the support


----------



## DIPN714

APPRECIATE MY MAN;THANKS 4 LOOKING OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 05:40 PM~11228420
> *APPRECIATE MY MAN;THANKS 4 LOOKING OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 31 2008, 09:53 PM~11230778
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

is there going to be a Confirmation letter send bak to pre-reg'rs ?


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 AM~11232705
> *is there going to be a Confirmation letter send bak to pre-reg'rs ?
> *


just check in here.. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 1 2008, 09:14 AM~11233671
> *just check in here.. :biggrin:
> *


MY CHECK CLEARED SO I'M IN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

hey no confermation;;just show up homie


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 1 2008, 03:07 PM~11236352
> *hey  no confermation;;just  show  up  homie
> *


Thank you Al, You know how its done. We will be contacting everyone a week prior to inform time of move in. Registration deadline is Aug 15


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt for a GREAT SHOW!


----------



## xavierthexman

Show is filling in FAST!!! Get those PreReg in ASAP!!! Sooner the better.  


Don't be left out on one of the best INDOOR shows on the west coast! 

Send that PreReg in.


----------



## DIPN714

just brang ur A game


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2008, 02:08 AM~11240299
> *Show is filling in FAST!!!  Get those PreReg in ASAP!!!  Sooner the better.
> Don't be left out on one of the best INDOOR shows on the west coast!
> 
> Send that PreReg in.
> *


Go get some sleep


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 2 2008, 07:31 AM~11240756
> *just brang ur  A  game
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2008, 02:08 AM~11240299
> *Show is filling in FAST!!!  Get those PreReg in ASAP!!!  Sooner the better.
> Don't be left out on one of the best INDOOR shows on the west coast!
> 
> Send that PreReg in.
> *


Registration deadline is August 15th


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Bird , any chance of posting the catagories for the bikes ? Thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 1 2008, 05:04 PM~11236829
> *Thank you Al,  You know how its done.  We will be contacting everyone a week prior to inform time of move in.  Registration deadline is Aug 15
> *


whats up bird :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 01lowlow

Yo Bird wutz da mailing address for the registrations? Been lagging, didnt send mine in with the rest of my CC so lemme kno wutz up


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Aug 2 2008, 07:45 PM~11243778
> *Yo Bird wutz da mailing address for the registrations? Been lagging, didnt send mine in with the rest of my CC so lemme kno wutz up
> *


Whats crackin fellas. 

Mailing address is Toltec Media. 2700 Adams Ave. Suite 203. San Diego Ca 92116.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 2 2008, 04:33 PM~11242963
> *Sup Bird , any chance of posting the catagories for the bikes ? Thanks
> *


Categories for the bikes vary depending on what shows up.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 05:19 PM~11243200
> *whats up bird :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 3 2008, 12:03 PM~11247219
> *Whats crackin fellas.
> 
> Mailing address is Toltec Media.  2700 Adams Ave.  Suite 203.  San Diego Ca 92116.
> *


:thumbsup: c u there


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2008, 02:06 PM~11242287
> *
> *


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

AMIGOS East L.A. SD, and LV will be in the house!!!!

Can someone please post a copy of the pre-reg form...... The pre-reg is it by mail? or phone?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE+Aug 4 2008, 07:22 AM~11252879-->
> 
> 
> 
> AMIGOS East L.A.  SD, and LV will be in the house!!!!
> 
> Can someone please post a copy of the pre-reg form...... The pre-reg is it by mail? or phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bird_@Aug 2 2008, 03:50 PM~11242778
> *Registration deadline is August 15th
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11249432
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 its finally august !!!!!! just a few more weeks !!!!
:biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd:


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:22 AM~11252879
> *AMIGOS East L.A.  SD, and LV will be in the house!!!!
> 
> Can someone please post a copy of the pre-reg form...... The pre-reg is it by mail? or phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> *


Check with the guys from the SD chapter, I think they registered you yesterday????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:22 AM~11252879
> *AMIGOS East L.A.  SD, and LV will be in the house!!!!
> 
> Can someone please post a copy of the pre-reg form...... The pre-reg is it by mail? or phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> *


Hey Huevo,Las Vegas,llamame guey te tengo cosas del Taz. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:09 PM~11259346
> *
> *


----------



## Chemo's 84

just sent our pre-reg forms today hope its not too late!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 PM~11261872
> *just sent our pre-reg forms today hope its not too late!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 4 2008, 08:33 AM~11253229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## individuals sd

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2008, 05:04 PM~11257501
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

ok everyone, those of you that know me for awhile. know that i'm involved
in my son's sports (mostly baseball). well with the economy the way it is
and budget cuts. high school athletics seem to always take a hit. so we have 
some fund raisers ( car wash,dinners,etc.) coming up. this is the 1st one, so please
come by and support them if you can. 
the money will be going towards new uniforms,equipment & field maintenance.

thanks again in andvance  








:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 04:51 PM~11268024
> *TTT
> *


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 5 2008, 06:49 PM~11269137
> *ttt
> *


----------



## visionquest23

nice


----------



## boricua619`

its almost here...


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 6 2008, 10:23 AM~11273574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its almost here...
> *


 :twak: dont lose it !!!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 12:38 PM~11274696
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> 3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.
> THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
> YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,
> NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS
> SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin:
> O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0
> OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE,
> NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0
> ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


NO WE DONT


----------



## DIPN714

how about bikes;welcome


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11266055
> *ok everyone, those of you that know me for awhile. know that i'm involved
> in my son's sports (mostly baseball). well with the economy the way it is
> and budget cuts. high school athletics seem to always take a hit. so we have
> some fund raisers ( car wash,dinners,etc.) coming up. this is the 1st one, so please
> come by and support them if you can.
> the money will be going towards new uniforms,equipment & field maintenance.
> 
> thanks again in andvance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 6 2008, 02:54 PM~11276015
> *
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 6 2008, 01:56 PM~11276039
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 11:38 AM~11274696
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> 3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.
> THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
> YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,
> NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS
> SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin:
> O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0
> OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE,
> NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0
> ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's up CANN- NAAA- HOOOOO!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11277353
> *BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's up CANN- NAAA- HOOOOO!!!
> :roflmao:
> *


Whats up Hollywood. Your trophies for the Cruise for Cause look nice!!!! 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 6 2008, 06:19 PM~11278423
> *Whats up Hollywood.    Your trophies  for the Cruise for Cause look nice!!!!  1 1/2 weeks
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 6 2008, 01:56 PM~11276039
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11278423
> *Whats up Hollywood.    Your trophies  for the Cruise for Cause look nice!!!!  1 1/2 weeks
> *


 did someone say 'trophies ???' 
 hno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 6 2008, 04:25 PM~11277271
> *
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

20 thousand hits so far.....and counting!


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 07:17 PM~11288783
> *20 thousand hits so far.....and counting!
> *


----------



## big nuts




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11290733
> *
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 20 k !!! DAMN.....


----------



## DIPN714

TTT
[/quote]


----------



## classic53

ANY WORD ON TRAILER PARKING ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2008, 06:57 PM~11259192
> *Check with the guys from the SD chapter,  I think they registered you yesterday????
> *


Thanks, I was told that everything has been taken care of!!!!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11296134
> *Thanks, I was told that everything has been taken care of!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11294128
> *ANY WORD ON TRAILER PARKING ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## boricua619`

ttt


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## Chemo's 84

sending out one more form on monday will it still make it there in time? :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## screwed up loco

WUT KIND OF BEER WILL BE ON TAP AT THE SHOW? :0


----------



## DIPN714

better find a spot 4 ur trailers;;;;;;; Big Al said it


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11296318
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## FROGY909

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

TTT


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2008, 06:51 AM~11323002
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11324437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 11 2008, 05:52 AM~11312880
> *WUT KIND OF BEER WILL BE ON TAP AT THE SHOW?  :0
> *



BLUE MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2008, 03:14 PM~11326455
> *BLUE MOON!  :biggrin:
> *


Our website is up!!!! We will be posting move in times next week. Check it out

My Webpage


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## djmikethecholodj

NOT GONNA MAKE IT AFTER ALL........ :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## xavierthexman

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 PM~11330832
> *NOT GONNA MAKE IT AFTER ALL........ :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


under house arrest...














Jk :biggrin: 
maybe next time


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 13 2008, 01:05 PM~11334616
> *under house arrest...
> Jk :biggrin:
> maybe next time
> *





:0


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 02:07 PM~11334640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 12:54 PM~11334534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

wow mack 10 man this show is gonna be off the hook


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mack 10
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Aug 13 2008, 05:49 PM~11336979
> *mack 10
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: "M A C K - 1 O" DAAAAAMMMMIT!!! "BETT YAA I CAN WALK ON DA WATER & NOT GET WETT" LOL!!!!! ITS GONNA BE A BADD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FROGY909

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 13 2008, 05:04 PM~11336665
> *wow  mack  10 man  this  show is  gonna  be  off  the  hook
> *


And Glasses Malone-Got a song with Akon, a song with Lil Wayne and Mack 10. He's a upcoming star. Check him out on the internet


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11339730
> *And Glasses Malone-Got a song with Akon,  a song with Lil Wayne and Mack 10.  He's a upcoming star.  Check him out on the internet
> *


what about the hop :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 13 2008, 10:38 PM~11339790
> *what about the hop :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Ask Ghetto Fab hydraulics. Pancho and Eddie


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 12:54 PM~11334534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 PM~11339819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 13 2008, 11:30 PM~11339730
> *And Glasses Malone-Got a song with Akon,  a song with Lil Wayne and Mack 10.  He's a upcoming star.  Check him out on the internet
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 13 2008, 10:38 PM~11339790
> *what about the hop :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :tears: :nosad:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 14 2008, 07:39 AM~11341056
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 12:54 PM~11334534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 14 2008, 06:34 PM~11346825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pre reg deadline is tommorow. All of San Diego cars must be registered by tommorow. No exceptions for the home town after Friday.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 14 2008, 07:37 AM~11341738
> *:tears:  :nosad:
> *


no hop?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11347958
> *Pre reg deadline is tommorow.  All of San Diego cars must be registered by tommorow.  No exceptions for the home town after Friday.
> *


COUPLE OF MY HOMIES FROM OLDIES SENT THERE S IN TODAY SO ITS STILL GOOD RIGHT BIRD


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11348618
> *COUPLE  OF  MY HOMIES  FROM  OLDIES  SENT  THERE S  IN TODAY  SO  ITS  STILL GOOD  RIGHT BIRD
> *


As long as its post dated today. Its all good. Oldies has 30 cars registered as of right now


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11348643
> *As long as its post dated today.  Its all good. Oldies has 30 cars registered as of right now
> *


HE PUT IT IN THE MAIL TODAY ADD 3 MORE TO THAT CUZ THEY CALLED ME AROUND 4 AND TOLD ME ITS IN THE MAIL ALREADY


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2008, 09:41 PM~11348672
> *HE  PUT  IT IN THE  MAIL  TODAY  ADD  3 MORE  TO THAT  CUZ  THEY CALLED ME  AROUND  4  AND TOLD  ME  ITS IN THE  MAIL  ALREADY
> *


Cool


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 14 2008, 06:34 PM~11346825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 13 2008, 10:40 PM~11339810
> *Ask Ghetto Fab hydraulics.  Pancho and Eddie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11339730
> *And Glasses Malone-Got a song with Akon,  a song with Lil Wayne and Mack 10.  He's a upcoming star.  Check him out on the internet
> *


MAN IF HE DONT DO THIS SONG AT THE SHOW I WANT A FUCKIN REFUND!!!!!!!!

:0  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poC5K6amNwo


----------



## individuals sd

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 15 2008, 02:07 AM~11349819
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 14 2008, 08:33 PM~11348607
> *no hop?
> *


NO SOME ONE FLIPPED THIER CAR OVER AND HAVEN'T HAD A HOP SINCE THEN CAUSE OF SAFETY REASONS OR SOME THING BUT A GREAT SHOW TO GO TO IN DOORS WITH A/C AND INDOOR PLUMBING :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 15 2008, 11:46 AM~11352173
> *NO SOME ONE FLIPPED THIER CAR OVER AND HAVEN'T HAD A HOP SINCE THEN CAUSE OF SAFETY REASONS OR SOME THING BUT A GREAT SHOW TO GO TO IN DOORS WITH A/C AND INDOOR PLUMBING  :biggrin:
> *


they left a big ass schratches on the floor, The show got fined, for the repairs...


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 15 2008, 01:24 PM~11352852
> *they left a big ass schratches on the floor, The show got fined, for the repairs...
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11354479


Just added for entertainment "Pachuco Jose Y Los Boogie Boys"


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 15 2008, 10:16 PM~11356718
> *ttt
> *


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

definitely lookin forward to this show...i always hear good things about this show


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11354479
> *
> *


wat up bird i'm gonna slide threw spend the night out there


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 16 2008, 10:42 AM~11358848
> *wat up bird i'm gonna slide threw spend the night out there
> *


Yea!! Your gonna go to the big A


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird+Aug 15 2008, 05:20 PM~11354596-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11354479
> 
> 
> 
> Just added for entertainment "Pachuco Jose Y Los Boogie Boys"
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 15 2008, 01:24 PM~11352852
> *they left a big ass schratches on the floor, The show got fined, for the repairs...
> *



they can afford it they made money


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11362863
> *
> they can afford it they made money
> 
> *


Just like you can afford to build a car but you dont!!!!!


----------



## Bird

> Just added for entertainment "Pachuco Jose Y Los Boogie Boys"











[/quote]


----------



## Chemo's 84

looking forward to this show it looks like it is going to be good one!! :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

Hey Bird,what food/drink is allowed to bring into the convention center or are they forcing you to eat whatever CRAP is sold inside ? It's not that it's bad it's just too overpriced ie:3.75 for a bottle of Coke,3.50 for a bottle (20 oz.)of water,5.00 for "nachos"and so on.Or,can someone provide a list of what's available inside ? :dunno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 04:40 PM~11366377
> *Hey Bird,what food/drink is allowed to bring into the convention center or are they forcing you to eat whatever CRAP is sold inside ? It's not that it's bad it's just too overpriced ie:3.75 for a bottle of Coke,3.50 for a bottle (20 oz.)of water,5.00 for "nachos"and so on.Or,can someone provide a list of what's available inside ? :dunno:
> *


You can bring in a small cooler of water or soda on Saturday. Maybe some sandwich spreads for the next day. Send someone to Mcdonalds on sunday for cheeseburgers!!!!! I feel your pain bro but its out of my control


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 17 2008, 11:52 AM~11364980
> *Just like you can afford to build a car but you dont!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 17 2008, 08:38 PM~11368160
> *ttt
> *


----------



## oldskool 67

The clock is ticking. Two weeks to showtime.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 17 2008, 11:00 PM~11369454
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird+Aug 15 2008, 06:20 PM~11354596-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11354479
> 
> 
> 
> Just added for entertainment "Pachuco Jose Y Los Boogie Boys"
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
hno: hno:


----------



## Bird

[quote=Bird,Aug 18 2008, 06:35 AM~11370359]

[/quote]
THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT


----------



## BIG NICK

Best indoor show I ever been to, thanks for the invite homie BIRD.

*<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cyxg5yujao\' target=\'_blank\'>FOR FOOTAGE CLICK HERE</a>*


----------



## xavierthexman

> *"THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT"*
> 
> :0


----------



## classic53

> [quote=Bird,Aug 18 2008, 06:35 AM~11370359]



THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> [quote=Bird,Aug 18 2008, 06:35 AM~11370359]



THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## xavierthexman

Hey BIRD!
:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 18 2008, 06:52 PM~11376468
> *Hey BIRD!
> :wave:
> *


:wave: WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE BAY AREA?


----------



## el amo

hopefully, next year we will have a new line up of some upcoming projects. for next years show


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11376481
> *:wave: WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE BAY AREA?
> *



No one wanted to hear my oldie show anymore.  

Miss the Bay and ALL my family and friends that are still there but SoCal has been nice enough to take me in and call me FAMILIA!  Good GENTE up and down CALIFAZTLAN. 

You coming to the BEST INDOOR show in the country? I hope so! These guys know how to throw a show and they give much RESPECT to all the Riders. GOOD PEOPLE that know how to treat people right.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 18 2008, 07:58 PM~11376527
> *hopefully, next year we will have a new line up of some upcoming projects. for next years show
> *


DONT TALK ABOUT NEXT YEAR YOU GUYS BETTER BE AT THIS SHOW THIS YEAR CABRON NO EXCUSES :angry:


----------



## el amo

SMILEY,,,,, MAYBE I WILL HAVE THIS 01 READY BY NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11376848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMILEY,,,,, MAYBE I WILL HAVE THIS 01 READY BY NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU WILL HAVE THAT READY FOR NEXT YEAR BUT WE WANNA SEE THE 65 AND THE 63 AT THIS SHOW


----------



## hypnotiqsd

HEY BIRD YOU GOT THE LIST OF MOVE IN TIMES READY YET?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:uh:


> WHATS SOLD OUT?????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11376947
> *HEY BIRD YOU GOT THE LIST OF MOVE IN TIMES READY YET?
> *


We will have them out by the end of the week!!!!


----------



## hypnotiqsd

THANKS I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT..


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 18 2008, 09:58 PM~11377871
> *THANKS I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT..
> *


 ttt


----------



## peter cruz

*
The true Super Show will be down in San Diego and my Brothers and I will be representing and supporting Bird and his crew. I real enjoy this car show so we will see you there.
* 
:nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd

> *"THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT"*
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :angry: :angry:
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

ttt;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11386381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

will there be trailer parking at the show?


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Does anyone know how much it is to get in per person? regular addmission.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 20 2008, 08:19 AM~11391543
> *Does anyone know how much it is to get in per person? regular addmission.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> *


 HEY HOMES, THE PRICES ARE ON THE FLYER ITSELF, RIGHT ON THE BUMPER OF THE BOMBITA,, I THINK IT SAYS, $20.00 DAY OF AND $15.00 PRE-SALE.. CHECK IT OUT...   :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Aug 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11386381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 04:40 PM~11366377
> *Hey Bird,what food/drink is allowed to bring into the convention center or are they forcing you to eat whatever CRAP is sold inside ? It's not that it's bad it's just too overpriced ie:3.75 for a bottle of Coke,3.50 for a bottle (20 oz.)of water,5.00 for "nachos"and so on.Or,can someone provide a list of what's available inside ? :dunno:
> *


forget the food at the convention center, you will be waking distance from downtown where there is plenty to choose from. We usually go to Moose's for food and a couple of drinks :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 20 2008, 01:14 PM~11394956
> *forget the food at the convention center, you will be waking distance from downtown where there is plenty to choose from. We usually go to Moose's for food and a couple of drinks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 20 2008, 02:14 PM~11394956
> *forget the food at the convention center, you will be waking distance from downtown where there is plenty to choose from. We usually go to Moose's for food and a couple of drinks :biggrin:
> *



I guess you're treating this year???? :biggrin: 

Nicky Rotten's is the place to go to for the best Burgers in DownTown. Drinks are good too!

Fernando is buying the first round. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11396172
> *I guess you're treating this year????  :biggrin:
> 
> Nicky Rotten's is the place to go to for the best Burgers in DownTown.  Drinks are good too!
> 
> Fernando is buying the first round.  :cheesy:
> *


no we heard you were treating thats the only reason im coming down :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Aug 20 2008, 06:30 PM~11396991
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Anyone wanting to purchase presale tickets can do so at the following locations.

I the San Diego area-
Jaycees Market- 2511 C Street. 619-233-0902

Chula Vista

Next Level Wireless- 970 Broadway Ste 109 Chula Vista 877-701-7788

National City

National City Trophy- 16 N. Euclid Ave. 619-264-0472

Able Automotive Custom- 755 West San Marcos Blvd.


----------



## jojo67

SOLD OUT, doe's that mean for car entrys or show sold out???......can we buy tickets day of show at the door???  :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2008, 03:57 PM~11396172
> *I guess you're treating this year????  :biggrin:
> 
> Nicky Rotten's is the place to go to for the best Burgers in DownTown.  Drinks are good too!
> 
> Fernando is buying the first round.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 20 2008, 07:53 PM~11398273
> *SOLD OUT, doe's that mean for car entrys or show sold out???......can we buy tickets day of show at the door???   :dunno:
> *


he talking about the cars to enter the show..


----------



## og58pontiac

It's ceviche time again :biggrin: but don't nobody rip off the Tapatio this time :twak:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11398273
> *SOLD OUT, doe's that mean for car entrys or show sold out???......can we buy tickets day of show at the door???   :dunno:
> *


I'm sorry,,, The show is sold out as far as entrys. Tickets will be available at the door. You definantly want to be there


----------



## 60delivery

I will be there!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11399093
> *I will be there!!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *










Looking forward to your ride :biggrin: Love that delivery :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11399093
> *I will be there!!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11396172
> *I guess you're treating this year????  :biggrin:
> 
> Nicky Rotten's is the place to go to for the best Burgers in DownTown.  Drinks are good too!
> 
> Fernando is buying the first round.  :cheesy:
> *


 i'm buying the first round ??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 21 2008, 08:59 AM~11401626
> *i'm buying the first round ???  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11406254
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY

uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 20 2008, 05:13 PM~11396313
> *no we  heard  you were  treating  thats  the  only reason  im  coming  down  :biggrin:
> *



TTT

I'll buy the first round for you Smiley and maybe the second if you like tequila, TOP SHELF ONLY! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11398306
> *he talking about the cars to enter the show..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11399017
> *I'm sorry,,,  The show is sold out as far as entrys.  Tickets will be available at the door.  You definantly want to be there
> *


Thanks homie, We'll be there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11406639
> *TTT
> 
> I'll buy the first round for you Smiley and maybe the second if you like tequila, TOP SHELF ONLY!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn it i cant drink im taking pills dogg but make sure you let them know on the radio that daddys comin to town :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11397557
> *Anyone wanting to purchase presale tickets can do so at the following locations.
> 
> I the San Diego area-
> Jaycees Market-  2511 C Street.  619-233-0902
> 
> Chula Vista
> 
> Next Level Wireless- 970 Broadway Ste 109 Chula Vista 877-701-7788
> 
> National City
> 
> National City Trophy- 16 N. Euclid Ave. 619-264-0472
> 
> Able Automotive Custom- 755 West San Marcos Blvd.
> *


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 20 2008, 02:14 PM~11394956
> *forget the food at the convention center, you will be waking distance from downtown where there is plenty to choose from. We usually go to Moose's for food and a couple of drinks :biggrin:
> *


Too bad Kansas City BBQ burned down (that's where they filmed that Top Gun movie) :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Toro




----------



## oldskool 67

Gettin close to showtime. :biggrin:


----------



## 60delivery

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 10:48 PM~11399543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your ride :biggrin: Love that delivery :thumbsup:
> *


Not with the car I did not enter it, I wish I did but its too late I guess!!!! Next year maybe!!!!

John


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 21 2008, 11:09 PM~11409063
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

anyword with the move in times?


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 21 2008, 10:00 PM~11408495
> *Too bad Kansas City BBQ burned down (that's where they filmed that Top Gun movie) :dunno:
> *


 :tears: i was at the padres games when it happen, saw the smoke coming from that direction....went over there to eat after the game, and it was gone....


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2008, 07:40 AM~11410107
> *
> *


 LAST WEEK TO DETAIL YOUR RIDES !!!! NO EXCUSES !!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11410447
> *anyword with the move in times?
> *


x2


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 22 2008, 12:35 AM~11409495
> *Not with the car I did not enter it, I wish I did but its too late I guess!!!! Next year maybe!!!!
> 
> John
> *


That sucks,but it's kool :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 22 2008, 08:05 AM~11410504
> *:tears: i was at the padres games when it happen, saw the smoke coming from that direction....went over there to eat after the game, and it was gone....
> *


Padres lost that game too,didn't they :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11409213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11407040
> *:biggrin: damn it  i cant drink  im taking  pills  dogg but make  sure  you let them  know  on the radio  that daddys  comin to  town  :biggrin:
> *



OK! I'll let the ladies know........THe BIG "A" awaits. :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11410447
> *anyword with the move in times?
> *


x3


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 22 2008, 05:00 PM~11414094
> *OK!  I'll let the ladies know........THe BIG "A" awaits.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## Chemo's 84

one more week it's time to get those cars ready!!! :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 23 2008, 11:13 AM~11419061
> *:cheesy:
> *


Sorry for the delay with the move in schedule. We have alot going on. We will have the schedule out monday for sure.


----------



## jojo67

see u all next weekend, can't wait!!! :rofl: :rofl: best show of the year.


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 11:34 PM~11422593
> *see u all next weekend,  can't wait!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  best show of the year.
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin: ..DAYS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Birs, is there going to be any speacialty awards for cars and bikes ?


----------



## BIGJOE619

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHERE EVERYONE GOES AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: PROBABLY FAM MART... I WANT SEE SOME HOPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

READY TO GO CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 24 2008, 07:07 PM~11427499
> *READY TO GO CAN'T WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2 THIS SHIT IS GOING TO BE SICK CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 23 2008, 04:57 PM~11420345
> *Sorry for the delay with the move in schedule.  We have alot going on.  We will have the schedule out monday for sure.
> *


BIRD COUNT US IN WITH 30 CARS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11428134
> *BIRD COUNT US IN WITH 30 CARS HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *


YA YOU BETTER CABRON


----------



## All Out Customs

Does anybody know how much is general admission?


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11428536
> *Does anybody know how much is general admission?
> *


Yes


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 24 2008, 09:04 PM~11428134
> *BIRD COUNT US IN WITH 30 CARS HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ......... :nicoderm: CANT WAIT......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11428536
> *Does anybody know how much is general admission?
> *


20.00 AT THE DOOR


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

BEST CAR SHOW IN THE WEST. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 24 2008, 07:19 PM~11428865
> *20.00 AT  THE  DOOR
> *



Thanks Smiley, good lookin out.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 24 2008, 09:04 PM~11428134
> *BIRD COUNT US IN WITH 30 CARS HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 25 2008, 09:50 AM~11431295
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

trailer parking????? move in time??????


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 24 2008, 09:41 PM~11429034
> *BEST CAR SHOW IN THE WEST. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Aug 25 2008, 08:40 PM~11437900
> *trailer parking????? move in time??????
> *


Move in schedule- 

Saturday- 7:30 am
Oldies CC
Dukes CC
UCE CC
Just 2 Low CC
Techniques CC
Together CC
Reality CC
Soft Tops CC
Big Al- Dipn CC


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 25 2008, 01:48 AM~11429716
> *TTT
> *


Move in Schedule- 8:45 am

New Wave CC
City CC
Traffic CC
Goodtimes CC
Impalas CC
Style cc
Bombas CC


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:25 PM~11438893
> *Move in Schedule- 8:45 am
> 
> New Wave CC
> City CC
> Traffic CC
> Goodtimes CC
> Impalas CC
> Style cc
> Bombas CC
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 05:00 PM~11435333
> *
> *


Move in Schedule 9:45

Los Angeles CC
Southside CC
Tradition CC
Viejitos CC
Outsiders CC
Latin Life CC
Klique CC


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11437011
> *:biggrin:
> *


Move in schedule 10:45

Majestics CC
Groupe CC
Thee Artistics CC
San Diego CC
Cornerstone CC


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11437011
> *:biggrin:
> *


Move in schedule 12:00

Lifestyle
Brown Sensations
Straight Game
Aztlan
Life
Latin Style


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:25 PM~11438893
> *Move in Schedule- 8:45 am
> 
> New Wave CC
> City CC
> Traffic CC
> Goodtimes CC
> Impalas CC
> Style cc
> Bombas CC
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 25 2008, 01:48 AM~11429716
> *TTT
> *


There are a few solo riders and clubs not listed on the lists I just posted. We will be contacting you in the next couple days.

Please follow your call times respectivly. There is no need to camp out all night unless you are first on the list. You will be allowed in only on your respective call times. You must have all club members present to move in or you will be asked to get out of line and moved in a later time.


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11437011
> *:biggrin:
> *


Remember 1/4 tank of gas or less. All cars within your club must meet the requirement before your club will be allowed entry. If one car does not meet the requirement we will ask that your entire club get out of the line to the back. As petty as it seems this is a major hold up in our move in system. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## CaliLow

DAMN, $20.00 TO GET IN,,,,,,,,,,YOU TAKE FOOD STAMPS?


















TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Aug 25 2008, 10:55 PM~11439127
> *DAMN, $20.00 TO GET IN,,,,,,,,,,YOU TAKE FOOD STAMPS?
> TTT
> *


cheaper than most shows this big ole potato head ass nikkuh! :buttkick:


----------



## SICKTOON

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WILL BE SEEN AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...
I LOVE S.D. I HAVE SOME GOOD FRIENDS THERE AND GOOD MEMORIES, SO WE WILL HOLD IT DOWN.. 
I WILL BE THERE WITH MY LIFESTYLE C.C. BROTHERS AND I'M BRINGING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK
MASCOT WHICH SHOULD BE PARKED NEAR THE LIFESTYLE C.C. LINE UP. YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS
TRUCK IN PERSON. BRING YOUR KIDS SO THEY CAN TRIP OUT ON THE WILLIE WONKA CHARIOT...


----------



## Toro

Impalas Magazine will be in the house....


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 01:43 AM~11439799
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house....
> *


u guyz got dvds too or just mags? ill stop by and show u sum luv. :0


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:32 PM~11438948
> *Move in schedule 10:45
> 
> Majestics CC
> Groupe CC
> Thee Artistics CC
> San Diego CC
> Cornerstone CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11438893
> *Move in Schedule- 8:45 am
> 
> New Wave CC
> City CC
> Traffic CC
> GOODTIMES CC
> Impalas CC
> Style cc
> Bombas CC
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BIRD


----------



## FIRME80

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11438861
> *Move in schedule-
> 
> Saturday- 7:30 am
> Oldies CC
> Dukes CC
> UCE CC
> Just 2 Low CC
> Techniques CC
> Together CC
> Reality CC
> Soft Tops CC
> Big Al- Dipn CC
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Aug 25 2008, 11:55 PM~11439127
> *DAMN, $20.00 TO GET IN,,,,,,,,,,YOU TAKE FOOD STAMPS?
> TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:28 PM~11438916
> *Move in Schedule 9:45
> 
> Los Angeles CC
> Southside CC
> Tradition CC
> Viejitos CC
> Outsiders CC
> Latin Life CC
> Klique CC
> *


    how bout car trailer parking is there going to be any :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman

There are a few solo riders and clubs not listed on the lists I just posted. We will be contacting you in the next couple days.

*Please follow your call times respectivly*. There is no need to camp out all night unless you are first on the list. You will be allowed in only on your respective call times. *You must have all club members present to move in or you will be asked to get out of line and moved in a later time*. 

*Remember 1/4 tank of gas or less*. All cars within your club must meet the requirement before your club will be allowed entry. If one car does not meet the requirement we will ask that your entire club get out of the line to the back. As petty as it seems this is a major hold up in our move in system. *NO EXCEPTIONS *


----------



## nobueno

Looking forward to the show! I will be there bright and early Sunday!


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

so bird u say u got my space reserved 4 me;;so 4 the 7;30 time what time dso u suggest to get there so we don't be in the back of the line;;so it will not be no triuble to move in;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Aug 26 2008, 01:37 AM~11439788
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WILL BE SEEN AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...
> I LOVE S.D. I HAVE SOME GOOD FRIENDS THERE AND GOOD MEMORIES, SO WE WILL HOLD IT DOWN..
> I WILL BE THERE WITH MY LIFESTYLE C.C. BROTHERS AND I'M BRINGING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK
> MASCOT WHICH SHOULD BE PARKED NEAR THE LIFESTYLE C.C. LINE UP. YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS
> TRUCK IN PERSON. BRING YOUR KIDS SO THEY CAN TRIP OUT ON THE WILLIE WONKA CHARIOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11441646
> *so  bird u say u got my space reserved 4 me;;so 4 the 7;30 time what time dso u suggest to get there so we don't be in the back of the line;;so it will not be no triuble to move in;;;;
> *



I think Bird would say..........*7:30am. *

He's doing the appointments for moving in to avoid the LONG ASS WAIT and to avoid back ups. If you go between the time you are suppose to go AND you have all your stuff ready ie 1/4 tank, your stuff for display, your members/road crew....you should be good to go.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 26 2008, 10:30 AM~11441111
> *
> There are a few solo riders and clubs not listed on the lists I just posted. We will be contacting you in the next couple days.
> 
> Please follow your call times respectivly. There is no need to camp out all night unless you are first on the list. You will be allowed in only on your respective call times. You must have all club members present to move in or you will be asked to get out of line and moved in a later time.
> 
> Remember 1/4 tank of gas or less. All cars within your club must meet the requirement before your club will be allowed entry. If one car does not meet the requirement we will ask that your entire club get out of the line to the back. As petty as it seems this is a major hold up in our move in system. NO EXCEPTIONS
> 
> *


my gas gage dont work


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11442057
> *my gas gage  dont work
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 26 2008, 12:31 PM~11442157
> *:0
> *


ON THE REAL


----------



## DIPN714

ttt;;;;;;;;;;;see u guys there


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 26 2008, 12:31 PM~11442157
> *:0
> *


 :0 :banghead: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:37 AM~11439788
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WILL BE SEEN AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...
> I LOVE S.D. I HAVE SOME GOOD FRIENDS THERE AND GOOD MEMORIES, SO WE WILL HOLD IT DOWN..
> I WILL BE THERE WITH MY LIFESTYLE C.C. BROTHERS AND I'M BRINGING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK
> MASCOT WHICH SHOULD BE PARKED NEAR THE LIFESTYLE C.C. LINE UP. YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS
> TRUCK IN PERSON. BRING YOUR KIDS SO THEY CAN TRIP OUT ON THE WILLIE WONKA CHARIOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That truck is bad azz.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 11:33 AM~11442169
> *ON THE REAL
> *


get to fixing it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 26 2008, 04:35 PM~11444431
> *get to fixing it
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 26 2008, 09:30 AM~11441111
> *
> THANKS!!!!*


----------



## jojo67

Five more days and counting..........see u all there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 26 2008, 09:30 AM~11441111
> *
> There are a few solo riders and clubs not listed on the lists I just posted. We will be contacting you in the next couple days.
> 
> Please follow your call times respectivly. There is no need to camp out all night unless you are first on the list. You will be allowed in only on your respective call times. You must have all club members present to move in or you will be asked to get out of line and moved in a later time.
> 
> Remember 1/4 tank of gas or less. All cars within your club must meet the requirement before your club will be allowed entry. If one car does not meet the requirement we will ask that your entire club get out of the line to the back. As petty as it seems this is a major hold up in our move in system. NO EXCEPTIONS
> 
> *


Just a little food for thought: instead of penalizing the entire club, remove the car from the line up that doesn't meet the requirements.When the concern is corrected give the the opportunity to move in with the solo riders. just my 2 cents PEACE.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Cant wait to hit this show up! Im making a weekend out of this one!


----------



## miamormividaloca69

SUNDAY AUGUST 31 AT THE CONVENTION CENTER HERES THE LINK TO THE WEBSITE.(http://www.supercustomcarshow.com)


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 07:13 AM~11440348
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: OR IT BE WORSE...U CAN GO 2 LOWRIDER & PAY 45$ OR 50$ 2 GET IN!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 26 2008, 09:32 PM~11447940
> *:angry: OR IT BE WORSE...U CAN GO 2 LOWRIDER & PAY 45$ OR 50$ 2 GET IN!
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## OLDTIME47

that is a badass plaque you guys have from s.d. carclub


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Aug 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11386381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: T.T.T :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

Yeah Its that time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11399017
> *I'm sorry,,,  The show is sold out as far as entrys.  Tickets will be available at the door.  You definantly want to be there
> *


$20 to get in. How much for kids or is it $20 for everybody?


----------



## d Elegance

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:21 PM~11438861
> *Move in schedule-
> 
> Saturday- 7:30 am
> Oldies CC
> Dukes CC
> UCE CC
> Just 2 Low CC
> Techniques CC
> THANKS!
> hopefully this works for you guys....
> Can't waite....See you all bright n'early!*


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Aug 26 2008, 01:37 AM~11439788
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WILL BE SEEN AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...
> I LOVE S.D. I HAVE SOME GOOD FRIENDS THERE AND GOOD MEMORIES, SO WE WILL HOLD IT DOWN..
> I WILL BE THERE WITH MY LIFESTYLE C.C. BROTHERS AND I'M BRINGING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK
> MASCOT WHICH SHOULD BE PARKED NEAR THE LIFESTYLE C.C. LINE UP. YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS
> TRUCK IN PERSON. BRING YOUR KIDS SO THEY CAN TRIP OUT ON THE WILLIE WONKA CHARIOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11453410
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BAD ASS
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 27 2008, 12:31 PM~11451525
> *$20 to get in. How much for kids or is it $20 for everybody?
> *


10 AND UNDER ARE FREE EVERYBODY ELSE PAYS 20 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Aug 27 2008, 09:07 AM~11450468
> *that is a badass plaque you guys have from s.d. carclub
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup thanks


----------



## impalaguy1964

see you at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 27 2008, 06:23 PM~11455342
> *EVERYBODY ELSE PAYS 20 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not me tuff guy! I got my $5 off coupon! :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Aug 26 2008, 01:37 AM~11439788
> *THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WILL BE SEEN AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW...
> I LOVE S.D. I HAVE SOME GOOD FRIENDS THERE AND GOOD MEMORIES, SO WE WILL HOLD IT DOWN..
> I WILL BE THERE WITH MY LIFESTYLE C.C. BROTHERS AND I'M BRINGING THE ICE CREAM TRUCK
> MASCOT WHICH SHOULD BE PARKED NEAR THE LIFESTYLE C.C. LINE UP. YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS
> TRUCK IN PERSON. BRING YOUR KIDS SO THEY CAN TRIP OUT ON THE WILLIE WONKA CHARIOT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to see you bringing down the Ice Cream Troke. The San Diego gente are gonna trip. This truck is bad ass!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2008, 10:28 PM~11438916
> *Move in Schedule 9:45
> 
> Los Angeles CC
> Southside CC
> TRADITION CC  :biggrin:
> Viejitos CC
> Outsiders CC
> Latin Life CC
> Klique CC
> *


thank you thats a good time!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53

CANT WAIT ONLY DAYS AWAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 AM~11459002
> *CANT WAIT ONLY DAYS AWAY  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 27 2008, 11:01 AM~11450879
> *:biggrin: T.T.T  :biggrin:
> *


 DAMN !!! ITS FINALLY HERE,, THE BIGGEST,BADDEST SHOW IN THE COUNTRY !!!! 
:worship: :worship: hno: hno:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 28 2008, 08:16 AM~11459706
> *ttt
> *


Check out the website for move in

http://www.supercustomcarshow.com/index.ph...ew&id=8&Itemid=


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11461068
> *Check out the website for move in
> 
> http://www.supercustomcarshow.com/index.ph...ew&id=8&Itemid=
> *


Anyone needing tickets in National city can go to National City Trophy on Euclid and Division.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

SOME OF THE STUFF WE ARE BRING!


COMP MOTORS
MARZOOCHI PUMP HEADS 9,11,13
HYDRAULICS KITS
WHAMMY TANKS
PISTON TANKS KITS
SOLENOIDS
PARKER HOSES
STEET PUMPS OR COMP PUMPS


STOP BY AND SEE US!


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11446983
> *THANKS!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## HARD KANDY

:nicoderm:


----------



## swangin68

whats the address to the convention center??? or directions off the 15???? thanks


----------



## behind the 8 ball

see you ther raza.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 28 2008, 04:39 PM~11464154
> *whats the address to the convention center??? or directions off the 15???? thanks
> *


15 south til it ends at freeway 5
take 
5 north
exit 
Cesar Chavez Pkwy (go left)
Harbor Drive (go right)


SD Convention Center
111 W. Harbor Drive
San Diego, CA


----------



## hot wheels

whats up olskool! Make sure u say HI on sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11464451
> *whats up olskool! Make sure u say HI on sunday! :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH ONLY 3 DAYS AWAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 28 2008, 04:39 PM~11464154
> *whats the address to the convention center??? or directions off the 15???? thanks
> *


111 W. Harbor Drv., San Diego


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 AM~11459002
> *CANT WAIT ONLY DAYS AWAY  :thumbsup:
> *


just finished my ride it's on


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11461068
> *Check out the website for move in
> 
> http://www.supercustomcarshow.com/index.ph...ew&id=8&Itemid=
> *


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 28 2008, 01:58 PM~11463182
> *SOME OF THE STUFF WE ARE BRING!
> COMP MOTORS
> MARZOOCHI PUMP HEADS 9,11,13
> HYDRAULICS KITS
> WHAMMY TANKS
> PISTON TANKS KITS
> SOLENOIDS
> PARKER HOSES
> STEET PUMPS OR COMP PUMPS
> STOP BY AND SEE US!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd

if we move in friday...can we come back saturday for last minute prep...


----------



## classic53

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 28 2008, 10:07 PM~11467787
> *if we move in friday...can we come back saturday for last minute prep...
> *


Yes


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11467836
> *Yes
> *












*"Do you know who he is?"*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 28 2008, 11:07 PM~11467787
> *if we move in friday...can we come back saturday for last minute prep...
> *


YES, BUT WALK IN ONLY NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac

OK,Now I just need to go to the lavanderia to wash my calzones and It's on :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## classic53

FIRST CLASS SHOW TTT FOR BIRD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11468154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you know who he is?"
> *


Quit it!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn

*GO CHARGERS*


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 29 2008, 08:02 AM~11470042
> *GO CHARGERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 29 2008, 09:51 AM~11470429
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 DAMN !!!!! NICE...BRING HER TO THE SHOW !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

I think it's la novia del Hef.


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 29 2008, 11:19 AM~11471533
> *I think it's la novia del Hef.
> *


 :yes: :yes: AND SHE'S FROM SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yes, it is going to happen
Sunday sept. 7th in lakewood
Wienerschnitzel's
4229 Woodruff
Lakewood ca. 90713
roll in is at 7am
fundraiser time 10-4pm
$20 for cars,trucks,suv's
$10 donation for motorcycles, pedal bikes
The Cholo Dj Fundraiser
More info call Ruben from Solitos CC @(562)964-5727
vendor spots available


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2008, 09:21 AM~11470623
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11464438
> *15 south til it ends at freeway 5
> take
> 5 north
> exit
> Cesar Chavez Pkwy (go left)
> Harbor Drive (go right)
> SD Convention Center
> 111 W. Harbor Drive
> San Diego, CA
> *


thanks got the gps set ready to go


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Bird, i'm sure you heard we, danny de la paz and i wont be making it down this year. I'VE GOT PROBLEMS!!


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11468154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you know who he is?"
> *


I THINK IS THE BIG BIRD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

question x man or bird what does the number mean beside the move in name;;;


----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11464438
> *15 south til it ends at freeway 5
> take
> 5 north
> exit
> Cesar Chavez Pkwy (go left)
> Harbor Drive (go right)
> SD Convention Center
> 111 W. Harbor Drive
> San Diego, CA
> *



thanks, good lookin out


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 29 2008, 12:28 PM~11472063
> *Bird, i'm sure you heard we, danny de la paz and i wont be making it down this year. I'VE GOT PROBLEMS!!
> *


danny de la paz?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just go to la mirada swapm meet every sunday he is always there trying to sell cd's


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11472890
> *danny de la paz?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just go to la mirada swapm meet every sunday he is always there trying to sell cd's
> *


who de la paz or djmikethecholodj


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 29 2008, 01:57 PM~11472900
> *who de la paz or djmikethecholodj
> *


de la paz


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 29 2008, 01:37 PM~11472710
> *question  x man or bird what does the number mean beside the move in name;;;
> *


# of cars


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Aug 29 2008, 01:59 PM~11472914
> *# of cars
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 29 2008, 11:19 AM~11471533
> *I think it's la novia del Hef.
> *


yup kendra wilkinson. she goes to my gym. too bad she don't look nothin like that in person :tears:


----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11472890
> *danny de la paz?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just go to la mirada swapm meet every sunday he is always there trying to sell cd's
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! DAMM I LIKE DAT 1!


----------



## Toro

we got the lastest issue of Impalas Magazine......Issues 1 through 3 will be available at the car show this sunday in San Diego


----------



## oldskool 67

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11472890
> *danny de la paz?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just go to la mirada swapm meet every sunday he is always there trying to sell cd's
> *


its funny when the vatos wanna take pictures with him :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

2 MORE DAYS


----------



## The wagon

i forgot to pre reg so see you next time 
mybe go the just to see


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm off to the show


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

TTT


----------



## montemanls

some body post some pics


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2008, 03:49 PM~11479523
> *some body post some pics
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2008, 02:49 PM~11479523
> *some body post some pics
> *


WHAT UP JOE?? YOU EVER BEEN TO THAT SHOW??? MAN THATS THE BEST INDOOR SHOW AROUND... THE LIGHING IS AWESOME. THE FLAKE ON MY DADS CAR REALLY STOOD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

PICS!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11479691
> *PICS!!!!
> *


calmate loco! the show is 15 hours away


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 30 2008, 01:53 PM~11479549
> *WHAT UP JOE?? YOU EVER BEEN TO THAT SHOW??? MAN THATS THE BEST INDOOR SHOW AROUND... THE LIGHING IS AWESOME. THE FLAKE ON MY DADS CAR REALLY STOOD OUT :biggrin:
> *


the lighting? i hope so...i always have a hard time gettin good pics indoor


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 30 2008, 04:21 PM~11479967
> *the lighting? i hope so...i always have a hard time gettin good pics indoor
> *


AW MAN THEY HAVE THE BEST LIGHTING FOR ANY INDOOR SHOW! NO DOUBT :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

see you guys tommrow :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

cherry 64...   
best of show


----------



## 84CoupeDe

Its gonna be a good show


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:|


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 07:22 PM~11480820
> *  :0
> *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 30 2008, 07:33 PM~11480887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THI RIDE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE MY BOY BUT FROM YOUR BOY MARIO MY BOY IS STILL WAITING FOR HIS WHEEL THE NARDI WHEEL MY BOY DONT WHAT ANY PROBLEMS HE JUST WANT WHAT HE BUT HERE ON LAYITLOW NO CALL OR NADA THATIS NOT A DEAL KARMA IS A BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by oscarc_2099_@Aug 30 2008, 07:47 PM~11480956
> *THI RIDE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE MY BOY BUT FROM YOUR BOY MARIO MY BOY IS STILL WAITING FOR HIS WHEEL THE NARDI WHEEL  MY BOY DONT WHAT ANY PROBLEMS HE JUST WANT WHAT HE BUT HERE ON LAYITLOW NO CALL OR NADA THATIS NOT A DEAL KARMA IS A BITCH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This ride is all me homie not that boy or his boy or boyfriends :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 30 2008, 04:08 PM~11479906
> *calmate loco! the show is 15 hours away
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 07:10 PM~11480740
> *cherry 64...
> best of show
> *


post a pic  if possible


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 30 2008, 02:53 PM~11479549
> *WHAT UP JOE?? YOU EVER BEEN TO THAT SHOW??? MAN THATS THE BEST INDOOR SHOW AROUND... THE LIGHING IS AWESOME. THE FLAKE ON MY DADS CAR REALLY STOOD OUT :biggrin:
> *


never homie ,i had to sit this one out flaking "EL JEFE" out 2nite.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 07:10 PM~11480740
> *cherry 64...
> best of show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 30 2008, 07:11 PM~11481091
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


true story... its funny how u look at pics of this ride and u think wow thats a really nice ride ..then u see in person and your like fuck!!! how is anyone supposed to compete against that...








:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

X2 TURNTABLE CAR THAT HITS THE STREETS


----------



## og58pontiac

Hey Trino se te quito la cruda :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 08:26 PM~11481202
> *true story... its funny how u look at pics of this ride and u think wow thats a really nice ride ..then u see in person and your like fuck!!! how is anyone supposed to compete against that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


damm thats cool trinos getting love in so cal.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MAN HERE IN DIEGO I GOT TO SEE ALOT OF THE CUSTOM LO-LO'S AND MINI'S AND EURO'S AND BIKES TRIKES AND CHOPPERS ROLLING IN TO TOWN ALL DAY TODAY!! :biggrin: GOT TO SEE SOME SWEET CUSTOM CADDYS AND HOPPERS IN THE BACK LOADING AREA OF THE CONVENTION CENTER THIS MORNING AND I KEPT ASKING PEOPLE AT WORK" DO YOU NEED A RIDE TO THE CONVENTION CENTER? IT'S A SERVICE OF THE HOTEL!" :biggrin: THE FIRST WERE THE WHITE PEOPLE AND THEN THE VACTIONERS AND THE BASE BALL FANS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !! HOPE YOU ALL CAN MAKE THE SHOW! I KNOW MY BOY "BIRD" AND THE MAGESTICS CAR CLUB AND SPONCERS WENT ALL OUT FOR THIS SHOW FOR EVERYONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I EVEN GOT TO MEET SOME OF YOU WHILE DRIVING NEXT TO YOU WHEN YOU WERE WAITING IN LINE TO GET IN TO SET UP


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD SHOW, AND EVERYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME.


----------



## CARROT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CARROT, xavierthexman

What's up cholo?
See you tomorrow..... I got my camera ready. Cant wait to see all of the bad ass rides.


----------



## xavierthexman

THEE BEST INDOOR SHOW PERIOD!!! 

See you folks tomorrow, I have to be there at 5:30am! :biggrin: 

I stood and looked at Cherry '64 for about an hour & Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck for another hour and even got a chance to speak with Cartoon for another hour. 

Talk about a good person right there, really down to earth and easy to talk to. Much respect. It was nice meeting & talking to you tonight. Thanks for taking the time to talk with me in the middle of setting up the Ice Cream Truck(sorry about that). 

Both of those Lowriders are rolling art and it makes me proud.

AMAZING! 

Here's a sneak peek!









*WWW.XavierTheXMan.com*


----------



## xavierthexman

:0 BIRD good job on the show!

Get there at 10am when the doors open so you can have enough time to appreciate the cars! BTW I took these pics when the lights were low. BIG MIKE you won't have an issue with lighting.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 30 2008, 07:30 PM~11480866
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1morecutty thanks for the early pics. I see my ranfla there. :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2008, 12:16 AM~11482140
> *:0  BIRD good job on the show!
> 
> Get there at 10am when the doors open so you can have enough time to appreciate the cars!  BTW I took these pics when the lights were low.  BIG MIKE you won't have an issue with lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn yall got bitches up in there already? :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2008, 12:04 AM~11482104
> *THEE BEST INDOOR SHOW PERIOD!!!
> 
> See you folks tomorrow, I have to be there at 5:30am!  :biggrin:
> 
> I stood and looked at Cherry '64 for about an hour & Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck for another hour and even got a chance to speak with Cartoon for another hour.
> 
> Talk about a good person right there, really down to earth and easy to talk to.  Much respect.  It was nice meeting & talking to you tonight.  Thanks for taking the time to talk with me in the middle of setting up the Ice Cream Truck(sorry about that).
> 
> Both of those Lowriders are rolling art and it makes me proud.
> 
> AMAZING!
> 
> Here's a sneak peek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWW.XavierTheXMan.com
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

.......... :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

Does anyone remember this car?  




I glad to see it back!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2008, 09:43 AM~11483336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember this car?
> I glad to see it back!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

I heard this car is retiring..if it is true, its pretty cool that his first showning was in SD and his last showing will be in SD also..


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

thats it for now, .. but if you in the socal area this show u want to be at...there so many nice looking rides.this show is well worth the trip...


----------



## FiveNine619

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FiveNine619, 69tow, Hustler on the go
wish u guys could made it donald


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:09 AM~11483439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:09 AM~11483435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11481673
> *damm thats cool trinos getting love in so cal.
> *


gunna be tough.....LIFESTYLE IS TAKING 30 CARS! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 31 2008, 12:32 PM~11483847
> *gunna be tough.....LIFESTYLE IS TAKING 30 CARS!  :biggrin:
> *


he aint tripping on winning  he just wanted 2 show in southern califas,right next to tijuas :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:18 AM~11483502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cartoon got down on this one


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:13 AM~11483460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 31 2008, 12:32 PM~11483847
> *gunna be tough.....LIFESTYLE IS TAKING 30 CARS!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 31 2008, 12:54 PM~11483930
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


?


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 31 2008, 12:48 PM~11483909
> *he aint tripping on winning   he just wanted 2 show in southern califas,right next to tijuas :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!! SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE AND SCREW THE 10 DOLLAR TROPHY!!! YOU SHOULD SEE ALL OF MY DADS!! THERE IN THE GARAGE JUST FULL OF SPIDERWEBS AND DUST!! LOL...HE DONT CARE. I JUST LIKES WHEN PEEPS SAY HES GOT A BAD RIDE AND TRIP OUT ON THE DESIGN AND STUFF. THATS MORE IMPORTANT :0 :biggrin: YOU GOIN TO VEGAS JOE????


----------



## el amo

MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL BUILD A CAR THAT WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH ALL OF THOSE NICE ASS RIDES


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 01:07 PM~11484239
> *MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL BUILD A CAR THAT WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH ALL OF THOSE NICE ASS RIDES
> *


 :uh: 
come on now 
u guys should of came..premier gots some rides that can place with the best of them..


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 03:11 PM~11484246
> *:uh:
> come on now
> u guys should of came..premier gots some rides that can place with the best of them..
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT :biggrin: WE DO OK IN THE STREET CATEGORY


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 01:30 PM~11484313
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT :biggrin: WE DO OK IN THE STREET CATEGORY
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 31 2008, 01:06 PM~11483983
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!! SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE AND SCREW THE 10 DOLLAR TROPHY!!! YOU SHOULD SEE ALL OF MY DADS!! THERE IN THE GARAGE JUST FULL OF SPIDERWEBS AND DUST!! LOL...HE DONT CARE. I JUST LIKES WHEN PEEPS SAY HES GOT A BAD RIDE AND TRIP OUT ON THE DESIGN AND STUFF. THATS MORE IMPORTANT :0  :biggrin: YOU GOIN TO VEGAS JOE????
> *


ill b out there


----------



## Aint no Body!

is it over yet? do we have a winner :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

:happysad:


----------



## 60delivery

I was at the Show today...and if I had to pick a best in show it would have to be the Cherry 64...That car is unreal.....


----------



## screwed up loco

I think cherry 64 and ice cream truck was everyones fav :0


----------



## BIGMIKE

:0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 05:56 PM~11485167
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic BIG MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LA CURA

MORE PLS..... :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 06:18 PM~11485294
> *MORE PLS..... :cheesy:
> *


" "


----------



## xavierthexman

BIG MIKE!

I hope you had a good time today. How did the pics come out under the lights? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2008, 05:26 PM~11485344
> *BIG MIKE!
> 
> I hope you had a good time today.  How did the pics come out under the lights?  :thumbsup:
> *


most of them came out pretty good :yes:
and of course i had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## droppedltd

ANY PICS OF BLACK CHARIOT FROM LIFESTYLE?????


----------



## BIGMIKE

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 1sick51

So who won in all the categories?
Sweepstakes??
:cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 31 2008, 05:57 PM~11485544
> *So who won in all the categories?
> Sweepstakes??
> :cheesy:
> *


:dunno: i left right before that


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 31 2008, 06:41 PM~11485858
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:46 PM~11485887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

*THATS RIGHT 818 TO THE CASKET DROPS* :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:37 PM~11485828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKING CLEAN PERRITO PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 818* :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*GOOD PICTURES BIG MIKE* :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 31 2008, 07:50 PM~11485914
> *LOOKING CLEAN PERRITO PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 818 :thumbsup:
> *


what upbro who did the paint work shit is clean


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 31 2008, 06:52 PM~11485925
> *GOOD PICTURES BIG MIKE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
is that you MELAPELAS??


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:56 PM~11485949
> *:biggrin:
> is that you MELAPELAS??
> *


*YES IT IS BIG HOMIE WHAT UP LOOKS LIKE I MISS A GOOD SHOW* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 31 2008, 07:54 PM~11485939
> *
> what upbro who did the paint work shit is clean
> *


*RICARDO FROM THE VALLEY ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS OUT THERE THATS MY BOYS 65 RAG*


----------



## odogg's orange 64

AND HIS SHOP NAME :


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 31 2008, 06:57 PM~11485958
> *YES IT IS BIG HOMIE WHAT UP LOOKS LIKE I MISS A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:
> *


yea bro...it was full of badass rides :yes:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:03 PM~11486013
> *yea bro...it was full of badass rides :yes:
> *


*TOOK CLEAN PICS I LIKE HOW MY HOMIES 65 RAG CAME OUT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 31 2008, 08:02 PM~11485998
> *AND HIS SHOP NAME :
> *


*R & M CUSTOMS*


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 31 2008, 08:08 PM~11486041
> *R & M CUSTOMS
> *


thanxs bro roll on homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 31 2008, 08:09 PM~11486046
> *thanxs bro roll on homie
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

Trino & Cherry 64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo

DID SOUTH SIDE SHOW


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:37 PM~11485828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:21 PM~11486119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It's nice to see this car bakc after all these years. :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 08:19 PM~11486110
> *DID SOUTH SIDE SHOW
> *



"No Show" for South Side, I was looking forward to seeing their cars here, maybe next year. 

2 cars from Los Angeles showed. 

BROWN SENSATION C.C. SHOWED WELL FROM Santa Barbara. 

I'll post pics tomorrow, just got off the radio show...off to a gathering of Lowriders from LA & SD for a little NIGHT TIME Carna Asada. 
*
THANKS to BIRD* for another great indoor car show & to all the gente that showed up to support it too. He can't do it without you and we all apprecieate your participation very much. I hope you had a great time.


----------



## 1sick51

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 31 2008, 07:57 PM~11485544
> *So who won in all the categories?
> Sweepstakes??
> :cheesy:
> *



WHATS THE 411 ?????????????


----------



## el amo

MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## 1sick51

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 09:55 PM~11486356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


WILL IT BE LIKE YOUR OTHER CARS :0 :0 :0


----------



## elplebe619




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619




----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 31 2008, 09:57 PM~11486376
> *WILL IT BE LIKE YOUR OTHER CARS  :0  :0  :0
> *


ONLY TIME WILL TELL, HOPEFULLY WITH A LITTLE CHROME POLISH ANS A WASH AND WAX :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619




----------



## elplebe619




----------



## elplebe619




----------



## elplebe619




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:21 PM~11486119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great pics BIGMIKE! Love this Rivi


----------



## nobueno

Great show! Thanks Fred for the hospitality! I have some photos up tonight or tomorrow on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 31 2008, 08:30 PM~11486672
> *Great show! Thanks Fred for the hospitality! I have some photos up tonight or tomorrow on my site. Link in signature.
> *


wats up Jae...it was cool meeting you homie


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 31 2008, 08:28 PM~11486658
> *Great pics BIGMIKE!  Love this Rivi
> *


thanks kutty :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:18 PM~11486573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
this is bad fuckin ass* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

is that an old school ride, or was it busted out recently?


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:55 PM~11486866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:55 PM~11486866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats Trino


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## lincoln6275

Great Show! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

thats it for tonite


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 31 2008, 10:07 PM~11486952
> *congrats Trino
> *



???


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:24 PM~11487088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always been a big fan of this El Camino :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

Great Pics Big Mike ! let's see more :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Aug 31 2008, 10:28 PM~11487591
> *Great Pics Big Mike ! let's see more :biggrin:
> *


i'll put up some more tomorrow


----------



## JROCK

IT WAS A {BAD} SHOW! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Chino_1




----------



## Chino_1




----------



## Chino_1

show/HPIM1507.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chino_1




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:37 PM~11485828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 DA PIC'S MIKE AND MUST SAY GOOD SHOW GLAD I MADE IT THANKS SAN DIEGO FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## Chino_1




----------



## Chino_1




----------



## Aint no Body!

good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:39 PM~11486739
> *wats up Jae...it was cool meeting you homie
> *


Likewise Big Mike! Keep doing your thing! You are killing it with that camera homie!   :worship: :worship: 

I have about 600 photos to go through... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 1 2008, 03:43 AM~11488026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 1 2008, 09:13 AM~11489082
> *Likewise Big Mike! Keep doing your thing! You are killing it with that camera homie!      :worship:  :worship:
> 
> I have about 600 photos to go through...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



between the both of you i almost feel like i was there! :biggrin: ....keep the tight pics coming!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pepe86

thank for the pix, i new i should've went to the show :angry:


----------



## lorichavez

THIS WAS A BAD ASS SHOW !!!! SPECIAL THANKS TO AMIGOS SAN DIEGO FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY GOOD SEEING YOU ALL EAST L.A. TOO........WE WILL POST PICS WHEN WE GET BACK TO VEGAS TONITE...THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING...LORI


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 1 2008, 01:43 AM~11488026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Sep 1 2008, 01:33 AM~11488232-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 4 DA PIC'S MIKE AND MUST SAY GOOD SHOW GLAD I MADE IT THANKS SAN DIEGO FOR A GOOD TIME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 08:13 AM~11489082
> *Likewise Big Mike! Keep doing your thing! You are killing it with that camera homie!      :worship:  :worship:
> 
> I have about 600 photos to go through...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae..i got a bout 600 too :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-infamous62_@Sep 1 2008, 08:29 AM~11489161
> *between the both of you i almost feel like i was there! :biggrin: ....keep the tight pics coming!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Sep 1 2008, 02:45 AM~11488264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looked like a good show.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## TraditionCC

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii290/traditioncc/Sandiegoshow039.jpg[[IMG]
[img]http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii290/traditioncc/Sandiegoshow040.jpg


----------



## bigrayman

great show hope to be there next year!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## TraditionCC

Hands down one of the best shows on the west coast......pretty hard to beat an all indoor (Air conditioned) show. Especially when it was 100% humidity outside. :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## kikou-no

GOOD SHOW
:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: WASSUPP FIREMAN!! MADE IT HOME OK RIGHT??


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 31 2008, 01:32 PM~11483847
> *gunna be tough.....LIFESTYLE IS TAKING 30 CARS!  :biggrin:
> *


 the crowd is all we care about ,and the way the promoters treat you 
, & lifestyle can say the crowd was great , the promoters were cool as fuck ,
where else is one club gonna get 30 cars all inside congrats to the cherry 64 
he deserved it and thats the way the judging should be , 

sgt 63 lifestyle
TWOFACE


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 1 2008, 01:19 PM~11490046
> *:biggrin: WASSUPP FIREMAN!! MADE IT HOME OK RIGHT??
> *


 WE GOT HOME SAFE HOMIE 
THANKS 
& I DIDNT TELL YOU I DROVE THE TRAY TO SD YOU CRAZY , LOL


----------



## 1 blck 66

great show, big props on the moving, worked real good, but i think i could have being applied at the end as well, very bad way of the staff to get every one out, but  overall great show, looking forward to next years,


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:55 PM~11486866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 TTT TRINO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Sep 1 2008, 12:21 PM~11490065
> *the crowd is all we care about ,and the way the promoters treat you
> , & lifestyle can say the crowd was great , the promoters were cool as fuck ,
> where else is one club gonna get 30 cars all inside  congrats to the cherry 64
> he deserved it and thats the way the judging should be ,
> 
> sgt 63 lifestyle
> TWOFACE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:40 AM~11489537
> *Hands down one of the best shows on the west coast......pretty hard to beat an all indoor (Air conditioned) show. Especially when it was 100% humidity outside. :biggrin:
> *


x2 Great show! Ill be there next year again! Hopefully showing my ride!


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Sep 1 2008, 01:21 PM~11490065
> *the crowd is all we care about ,and the way the promoters treat you
> , & lifestyle can say the crowd was great , the promoters were cool as fuck ,
> where else is one club gonna get 30 cars all inside  congrats to the cherry 64
> he deserved it and thats the way the judging should be ,
> 
> sgt 63 lifestyle
> TWOFACE
> *


NOW THATS CLASS :biggrin: ALBERT , YOUR 63 WAS BLINGING :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 1 2008, 11:31 AM~11489486
> *great show hope to be there next year!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Sep 1 2008, 12:23 PM~11490082
> *WE GOT HOME SAFE HOMIE
> THANKS
> & I DIDNT TELL YOU I DROVE THE TRAY TO SD YOU CRAZY , LOL
> *


 :biggrin: PURO PEDO! BUT I DID SEE U SMASHING ON DA "5" LIKE A MANIAC!!! LOL!! GLAD U & DA GUYZ MADE IT SAFE BRO!!


----------



## tinydogg

GREAT SHOW....ALOT OF NICE CARS!!!!CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!
NICE PICS FELLAS!!!!


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:Muy Buenos Ranflones , cual fue el Best of Show?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Damn it!!! I wish I was there! :biggrin: Looks like a good ass show for the Family!!! Lots of Quality Stuff!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW...WERE PRETTY SURE WERE GOING AGAIN NEXT YEAR...CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## nobueno

It was nice to see LA Woman at the show! I agree Albert, the promoters were very cool and accomodating. I will be there again next year!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THAT WAS THE FASTEST WEVE EVER BEEN LET INTO A SHOW...AND THEY NEW EXACTLY WERE THEY WER PUTTING US..GOOD JOB


----------



## Knightstalker

badass pics.. thanks everyone for sharing... :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only would like to thank everybody for there hard work in putting up a GREAT Show !!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 1 2008, 09:27 AM~11489146
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 1 2008, 10:01 AM~11489352
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks homie


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING

PICS FROM THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW....


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING

SOME MORE PICS FROM THE SD INDOOR SHOW........


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING

HERE'S A SICK PIC OF THE RAG FROM GOODTIMES, I TOOK FROM EARLIER IN THE YEAR AT CHICANO PARK DAY, I THOUGH IT WAS A SICK PIC......


----------



## Chino_1

nice pixs^^^ date killed it though..last one came out real good


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@Sep 1 2008, 05:42 PM~11492193
> *SOME MORE PICS FROM THE SD INDOOR SHOW........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing but bad ass cars :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@Sep 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11492155
> *PICS FROM THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea the girls arent bad either :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@Sep 1 2008, 04:54 PM~11492290
> *HERE'S A SICK PIC OF THE RAG FROM GOODTIMES, I TOOK FROM EARLIER IN THE YEAR AT CHICANO PARK DAY, I THOUGH IT WAS A SICK PIC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
thats me in the background :uh: shoulda told me to move out the way lol :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11481271
> *Hey Trino se te quito la cruda :biggrin:
> *


ONLY WITH THE BEER U GAVE ME BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A CRUDO,TAMBIEN LOS HOMMIES DE LIFESTYLE Y MR RABBIT FROM IMPALAS KEPT ME FUELED UP ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 07:25 PM~11493064
> *ONLY WITH THE BEER U GAVE ME BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A CRUDO,TAMBIEN LOS HOMMIES DE LIFESTYLE Y MR RABBIT FROM IMPALAS KEPT ME FUELED UP ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

GOOD SHOW,DID SOME ONE LEAVE THEIR BATTERY CHARGER AT THE SHOW I GOT IT, ITRIED TO FIND THE OWNER BUT GOT NOWHERE ,SO IF IT BELONGS TO U PM ME AND ILL FIGUERE A WAY TO GET IT TO U TRINO,CHERRY 64


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 08:06 PM~11493462
> *GOOD SHOW,DID SOME ONE LEAVE THEIR BATTERY CHARGER AT THE SHOW I GOT IT, ITRIED TO FIND THE OWNER BUT GOT NOWHERE ,SO IF IT BELONGS TO U PM ME AND ILL FIGUERE A WAY TO GET IT TO U TRINO,CHERRY 64
> *


IT WAS NICE TALKING 2 YOU......... THE 64 WAS LOOKING REAL GOOD OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Sep 1 2008, 08:11 PM~11493522
> *IT WAS NICE TALKING 2 YOU......... THE 64 WAS LOOKING REAL GOOD OUT THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL MEETING U TOO BRO ,HAD A GOOD TIME ,LIKE I SAID U HAD SUPER LINE UP ,SEE NOW WE CAN PUT THE FACE TO OUR LIL NAMES SEE U AROUND HOMMIE


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 08:27 PM~11493723
> *KOOL MEETING U TOO BRO ,HAD A GOOD TIME ,LIKE I SAID U HAD SUPER LINE UP ,SEE NOW WE CAN PUT THE FACE TO OUR LIL NAMES SEE U AROUND HOMMIE
> *


THANKS........ ITS GOOD 2 MEET THE FACES BEHIND THE SCREEN'S


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 1 2008, 01:36 PM~11490494
> *It was nice to see LA Woman at the show! I agree Albert, the promoters were very cool and accomodating. I will be there again next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 GOOD LOOKING OUT BIRD,GREAT SHOW COUNT ME IN NEXT YEAR,WILL BRING MORE CARS,TRINO


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 08:32 PM~11493781
> *X2 GOOD LOOKING OUT BIRD,GREAT SHOW COUNT ME IN NEXT YEAR,WILL BRING MORE CARS,TRINO
> *


The show was a total succes all the way around. Thanks to every participant who participated and all the vendors. Every year the floor has a different variation of cars and clubs. The cars, clubs and supporters make this show what it is. I'm blessed in this lowrider lifestyle to have the support from each and everyone that comes to the show. I talked with alot of people thru out the day and had great conversations. 

Thank you to all my clubs and supporters in SD. Cant do it with out you!!!

Trino , Thanks for coming all the way down and showing. Its one thing to see it on Layitlow but you gotta see Cherry in person....

Cartoon.. Thanks for busting out the truck down here, You gave us a real treat and was cool to meet and talk to you. Aswell as Joe, James and the rest of the club.

Mark and Toro from Impalas magazine. Thanks for the support once again and thanks for the layout in the new issue. I had a chance to finnally look at it today

Jagster, Thanks for my medallion I've been waiting on for years!!! j/k


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 08:06 PM~11493462
> *GOOD SHOW,DID SOME ONE LEAVE THEIR BATTERY CHARGER AT THE SHOW I GOT IT, ITRIED TO FIND THE OWNER BUT GOT NOWHERE ,SO IF IT BELONGS TO U PM ME AND ILL FIGUERE A WAY TO GET IT TO U TRINO,CHERRY 64
> *


I THINK IT'S MINE BRO, GOOD LOOKIN OUT.... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@Sep 1 2008, 05:54 PM~11492290
> *HERE'S A SICK PIC OF THE RAG FROM GOODTIMES, I TOOK FROM EARLIER IN THE YEAR AT CHICANO PARK DAY, I THOUGH IT WAS A SICK PIC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE PICS I MADE IT OUT 2 S.D. 3 TIMES THIS YEAR GREAT PLACE 2 VISIT GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

>


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:28 AM~11489477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

The show was a total succes all the way around. Thanks to every participant who participated and all the vendors. Every year the floor has a different variation of cars and clubs. The cars, clubs and supporters make this show what it is. I'm blessed in this lowrider lifestyle to have the support from each and everyone that comes to the show. I talked with alot of people thru out the day and had great conversations. 

Thank you to all my clubs and supporters in SD. Cant do it with out you!!!

Trino , Thanks for coming all the way down and showing. Its one thing to see it on Layitlow but you gotta see Cherry in person....

Cartoon.. Thanks for busting out the truck down here, You gave us a real treat and was cool to meet and talk to you. Aswell as Joe, James and the rest of the club.

Mark and Toro from Impalas magazine. Thanks for the support once again and thanks for the layout in the new issue. I had a chance to finnally look at it today

Jagster, Thanks for my medallion I've been waiting on for years!!! j/k


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## xavierthexman

:biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> Que'onda oldskool67 :thumbsup: I can't get rid of the Tru-Rays,how will I live?!? How about the Roadsters I got in Fresno?? 13x7s


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 03:06 PM~11491185
> *Rollerz Only would like to thank everybody for there hard work in putting up a GREAT Show !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats again homie on the 1st place :thumbsup: see you at the next one,loco :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 1 2008, 07:25 PM~11493064
> *ONLY WITH THE BEER U GAVE ME BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A CRUDO,TAMBIEN LOS HOMMIES DE LIFESTYLE Y MR RABBIT FROM IMPALAS KEPT ME FUELED UP ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


Ya sabes :thumbsup: hasta la otra :biggrin: Woodland??? :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## xavierthexman

Pinche David drinking a beer in the back ground(blue cup). I don't think they sold the beer in a Pepsi cup or monster drink or red bull can or....... :biggrin: 

























































































































































I know my pics suck _nalga_ compared to others but the lighting is only at 30% the night before the show. It's terrible at 11pm when no one is there. :biggrin: And my Cannon Power Shot sd650 takes "No mames guey you screwed up the foto" shots.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11494831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a badass pic .. :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> Hey Xavier,that was agua bendita he was drinking :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2008, 10:48 PM~11494956
> *thats a badass pic .. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *



*Thanks! * Agua bendita helps....Lol 

Here is a better shot of the foto....feels like I'm laying on my back about to clean the undercarriage.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HEY DAVE THANKS FOR THE DRINK :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

CLICK THE LINK FOR SOME NUDIES FROM THE SHOW

http://www.majesticsdfw.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=251

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 1 2008, 11:10 PM~11495055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DAVE THANKS FOR THE DRINK  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2008, 11:24 PM~11495136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Que Pasa Big Rich! Missed you at the show but didn't miss this bad ass '61. I hope you had a good time.

X


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2008, 10:34 PM~11495190
> *Que Pasa Big Rich!  Missed you at the show but didn't miss this bad ass '61.  I hope you had a good time.
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH DIDNT SEE YOU AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2008, 11:27 PM~11495152
> *CLICK THE LINK FOR SOME NUDIES FROM THE SHOW
> 
> http://www.majesticsdfw.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=251
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


u mean to tell me there were girls there actually worth takin pics of? :rofl:

I didn't even bother with nokturnal girls. I already a ton of pics of them at the dub & funkflex shows.

and who was the drunk bitch runnin around in the denim skirt with her ass and tits hangin all out? :rofl:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2008, 11:24 AM~11489462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS MY HOMIES RIDE FROM AMIGOS!! STILL LOOKS WICKED BROTHER!! GOOD TO SE OUR STILL SHOWN HER OFF ALEX!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 31 2008, 11:05 PM~11486940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID ANYONE GET GOOD CLEAR PICS OF THIS ONE?! NEED YUOR HELP!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

OK HERE MY CONTRIBUTION! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11489431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: THIS CAR INSPIRED ME TO BUILD MINE! STILL A MASTERPIECE IN IMMACULATE SHAPE!


----------



## impalaguy1964

great show bird!!! ill see you next year at the next one :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11494831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 PM~11483460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 INDIVIDUALS BUSTIN' OUT WITH TWIN 58 AND 59 IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 AM~11496646
> *INDIVIDUALS BUSTIN' OUT WITH TWIN 58 AND 59 IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 AM~11496646
> *INDIVIDUALS BUSTIN' OUT WITH TWIN 58 AND 59 IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 31 2008, 01:52 PM~11483924
> *:wow:
> *


GOTTA GIVE BIRD ALL THE CREDIT FOR HAVING THE BEST SHOW IN THE U.S. RIGHT HERE IN OUR BACK YARD IN SAN DIEGO !!! OVER 500 ENTRIES !!! PLUS ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WOMEN...DAMN.... 
:worship:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

ket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/sandie







go089.jpg[/IMG]







ms/hh255/dipn714/sandiego089.jpg[







/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## tinydogg

nice pics fellas!!!


----------



## 47bombita

Who were the winners!!!


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:31 AM~11483582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is funny I saw that in the news :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCBIGE

WEST COAST PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD JOB BIRD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Sep 2 2008, 11:21 AM~11497742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11496791
> *PLUS ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WOMEN...DAMN....
> :worship:
> *


:uh: :nosad:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11497882
> *:uh:  :nosad:
> *


none?


----------



## EL RAIDER

nice pics keep them coming


----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 11:47 AM~11497957
> *nice pics keep them coming
> *



x2  :biggrin:


----------



## SCBIGE

http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?ht...a/img26/3/9/2/f_lb91baa3be8m_cdbe390.jpg[/IMG


----------



## SCBIGE




----------



## SCBIGE

AND THAT'S ALL FOLKS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## FLIPXICAN

definitely going to have to plan the family vacation around this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2008, 12:00 AM~11495285
> *u mean to tell me there were girls there actually worth takin pics of? :rofl:
> 
> I didn't even bother with nokturnal girls. I already a ton of pics of them at the dub & funkflex shows.
> 
> and who was the drunk bitch runnin around in the denim skirt with her ass and tits hangin all out? :rofl:
> *


You mean the one who fell in front of the RollerzOnly display and broke his stand :uh:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 2 2008, 01:28 PM~11498258
> *You mean the one who fell in front of the RollerzOnly display and broke his stand  :uh:
> *


the one with the cellulite ???
:twak: :guns: :barf: :buttkick: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## boricua619`

great show....... cant wait till next year.....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SCBIGE_@Sep 2 2008, 12:00 PM~11498055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 2 2008, 12:28 PM~11498258
> *You mean the one who fell in front of the RollerzOnly display and broke his stand  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## alberto

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 2 2008, 01:47 PM~11498821
> *the one with the cellulite ???
> :twak:  :guns:  :barf:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


simon :thumbsdown:


----------



## cherry 64

NICE MEETING U OG 58 PONTIAC,GOOD SHOW


----------



## SCBIGE

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 2 2008, 02:30 PM~11499228
> *  uffin:    uffin:
> *



THANK YOU HOPE YOU ENJOYED :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 2 2008, 03:02 PM~11499540
> *NICE MEETING U OG 58 PONTIAC,GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 2 2008, 12:28 PM~11498258
> *You mean the one who fell in front of the RollerzOnly display and broke his stand  :uh:
> *


oh man I wish I woulda seen that! :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2008, 03:43 PM~11499902
> *oh man I wish I woulda seen that! :rofl:
> *


x2  :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

go boy


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

san diego


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 2 2008, 06:27 AM~11495152
> *CLICK THE LINK FOR SOME NUDIES FROM THE SHOW
> 
> http://www.majesticsdfw.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=251
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMM
that girl gots no shame and one helluva tonque.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks like it was a good show will see you next year


----------



## jojo67

GREAT SHOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider

:0 nice picz!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 2 2008, 06:29 PM~11501343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GROUPE (BKS)*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

congrats to Trino and the rest of the Cherry 64 crew.....Phil, Mike, and of course Des......I had a great time gente....can't wait for next year...THIS was definately one not to miss.....Bird.....bad ass show bro...to all the participants..you guys and gals put a lot of imagination and it showed in Diego.....thanks to everyone that stopped by the booth and said what's up....hope to see you all again very soon....

Cherry 64.......


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

NICE SHOW BIRD...


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## tinydogg

nice pics!!!


----------



## BiG GiO

did any body get a pic of that girl wlking with her dad all damn day :angry: like with the blueish dress on phat ass any body......


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11502419
> *did any body get a pic of that girl wlking with her dad all damn day  :angry: like with the blueish dress on phat ass any body......
> *


MAN THAT WAS A BAD ASS BISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BIG OL BOOTY


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 2 2008, 08:15 PM~11502528
> *MAN THAT WAS  A BAD  ASS  BISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  BIG  OL BOOTY
> *


pics ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 2 2008, 09:23 PM~11502642
> *pics ?
> *


YOU WERE THERE YOU DINT GET ANY :angry:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

Great show AMIGOS had a really good time!!!!


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:44 PM~11501485
> *congrats to Trino and the rest of the Cherry 64 crew.....Phil, Mike, and of course Des......I had a great time gente....can't wait for next year...THIS was definately one not to miss.....Bird.....bad ass show bro...to all the participants..you guys and gals put a lot of imagination and it showed in Diego.....thanks to everyone that stopped by the booth and said what's up....hope to see you all again very soon....
> 
> Cherry 64.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toro great pics of Cherry and crew good job once again!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 2 2008, 09:23 PM~11502642
> *pics ?
> *


X2 ON THE PICS. I DIDN'T GET ANY EITHER! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80

_*~~JUST II LOWW C.C.~~*_


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 2 2008, 08:07 PM~11502419
> *did any body get a pic of that girl wlking with her dad all damn day  :angry: like with the blueish dress on phat ass any body......
> *


shes lucky my stalker ass didn't see her there


----------



## FIRME80




----------



## CHUCKS66

> THIS IS A CLEAN 66! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X

here is some of my pics


----------



## Mr.X




----------



## Mr.X

the last one I got is for everybody who wasn't able to go see Cherry 64 on the turntable


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2008, 03:43 PM~11499902
> *oh man I wish I woulda seen that! :rofl:
> *


It happened right B 4 my very eyes


----------



## cherry 64

PROPS TO LYFESTYLE,MAJESTICS,AMIGOS,FOR HAVING SO MANY CARS IN THE LINE UP U GUYS ARE DOING BIG THINGS.AND IF I MISSED A CLUB THAT HAD 10 TO 15 CARS PROPS TO U TOO, SORRY JUST TOO MANY CLUBS TO REMEMBER BUT THATS WHAT MADE IT A GREAT SHOW TRINOAKA CHERRY 64


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 2 2008, 04:02 PM~11499540
> *NICE MEETING U OG 58 PONTIAC,GOOD SHOW
> *


hey homie, i heard you found a battery charger at the show...well my club member lost one..i think it was branded 'SUNBURN' and its a small charger..if you think thats the one you have, pls contact anthony from INDIVIDUALS C.C. @ (619) 829-4093 GRACIAS HOMIE...btw nice ranfla...!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 PM~11483460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JROCK

MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND I KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: TTT!



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452389
> *FOR MORE INFO CALL FELIPE AT 562)883-3158
> *


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 2 2008, 08:56 AM~11496564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM AL I THINK EVERY ONE KNOWS YOUR TRUCK BY NOW YOU BEEN POSTING EVERY PAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 3 2008, 10:15 AM~11506770
> *MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. AND I KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  TTT!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 2 2008, 10:18 PM~11504064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 2 2008, 10:18 PM~11504064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I suddenly feel like having a Bud Light :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 AM~11507120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who are these criminals ?????? :dunno:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 11:18 AM~11507213
> *Who are these criminals ?????? :dunno:
> *



Amigos - Vegas Chapter


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Sep 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11506824
> *DAMM AL I THINK EVERY ONE KNOWS YOUR TRUCK BY NOW YOU BEEN POSTING EVERY PAGE!!!!!!
> *



He has PRIDE & Passion, let him "ain't no big thing".


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## lorichavez

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 11:18 AM~11507213
> *Who are these criminals ?????? :dunno:
> *


LOL
UR CRAZY OSCAR... AND WHY WERENT YOU IN THIS ONE ???


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## lorichavez

AMIGOS EAST L.A. SAN DIEGO & LAS VEGAS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428590


----------



## lorichavez

RIGO AMIGOS SAN DIEGO'S BIRTHDAY


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## lorichavez




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 3 2008, 01:25 PM~11507725
> *He has PRIDE & Passion, let him "ain't no big thing".
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:20 PM~11508163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


again  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:uh: KIND OF GETTING STRICTED ON ALOTTA THINGS, BUT IT WAS A BADD ASS SHOW!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 3 2008, 12:48 PM~11507897
> *LOL
> UR CRAZY OSCAR... AND WHY WERENT YOU IN THIS ONE ???
> *


'cause I'm a petty jr. criminal :biggrin: I haven't graduated to full criminal status :guns:


----------



## Twotonz

great pictures Big Mike


a lot of bad ass rides down there....ive heard to many good things about this show so im going to make it a mandatory show for me next year


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11511268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I LOVE DAT FLIC!! DATS DA WAY 2 DOO IT MY BRATHAAS!!!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11511408
> *:biggrin: I LOVE DAT FLIC!! DATS DA WAY 2 DOO IT MY BRATHAAS!!!
> *


PINCHE JAIME FROM STYLE AND JOHNNY ALWAYS FINDING A WAY TO DRINK A COLD BEER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11511268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mas agua bendita ? :dunno:


----------



## FIRME80

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hypnotiqsd

Much props go out to all the staff at this show...It was off the hook...Move in was so much better then in the past...Malone and Mack 10...All i can say is they were tight...Congratulations to all the winners...Every car and bike deserved one...Only complaint was the move out was a bit crazy...but i'll definitely be back next year to support this show and San Diego...thank you's to all the ladies and gentlemen involved...


----------



## hypnotiqsd

Also a special congratulations to our little ladies in Unique Ladies Car and Bike Club on their wins...keep on representing to the fullest...The Ladies are here to do it!!


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11512412
> *Much props go out to all the staff at this show...It was off the hook...Move in was so much better then in the past...Malone and Mack 10...All i can say is they were tight...Congratulations to all the winners...Every car and bike deserved one...Only complaint was the move out was a bit crazy...but i'll definitely be back next year to support this show and San Diego...thank you's to all the ladies and gentlemen involved...
> *


Thank you Sherry


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN




----------



## og58pontiac

59,000 views in 5 months,that's crazy :wow:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 3 2008, 06:56 PM~11511274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR HAVING ALL OF US AT YOUR HOUSE BRO WE ALL HAD A BLAST...... :biggrin: LIFESTYLE.CC


----------



## chingon68mex

:0 so,,,,, who throw the show,,,the goldrush tour??????



















































:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11511123
> *great pictures Big Mike
> a lot  of bad ass rides down there....ive heard to many good things about this show so im going to make it a mandatory show for me next year
> *


thanks Twotonz, you should definately come by next year :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## The wagon

any wagon out there post pic


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11513345
> *:0 so,,,,, who throw the show,,,the goldrush tour??????
> :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


SURE NOT! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dino

good stuff right here!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 3 2008, 06:54 PM~11511254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 3 2008, 10:22 AM~11506422
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 08:11 PM~11511459
> *Mas agua bendita ? :dunno:
> *


pinchi oscar you're on layitlow 24/7 !!!! get a job !!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

thanks 4 the pics and the beer mr rabbit good looking out,trino


----------



## HARD KANDY




----------



## HARD KANDY




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 4 2008, 09:30 AM~11516128
> *pinchi oscar you're on layitlow 24/7 !!!! get a job !!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I am at work :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

I'm not done with this one,haven't posted pictures yet.


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 2 2008, 08:15 PM~11502528-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN THAT WAS  A BAD  ASS  BISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  BIG  OL BOOTY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and yes! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2008, 09:38 PM~11503569
> *shes lucky my stalker ass didn't see her there
> *


i was stalking her for a minute but her dad was looking at me more then she was so i just gave up haha


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11521349
> *yes and yes! :biggrin:
> i was stalking her for a minute but her dad was looking at me more then she was so i just gave up haha
> *


oh well maybe next year she'll be old enuf to go without a parent :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 3 2008, 07:52 PM~11511236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you Bird and staff for having another bad ass show in San Diego. Keep up the good work and can't wait for 2009 show.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 5 2008, 01:05 AM~11523933
> *Thank you Bird and staff for having another bad ass show in San Diego. Keep up the good work and can't wait for 2009 show.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i think i need my glasses ..... who took this pic ?? !!!!


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11523641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fixed


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11525667
> *i think i need my glasses ..... who took this pic ?? !!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:twak: :rofl: hno: :werd:


----------



## chevyjohn

if you have a chance this weekend
we could use your support. :thumbsup: 

MONTGOMERY HIGH SCHOOL 
AZTEC BASEBALL 
CAR-WASH FUNDRAISER
✯WHEN: Saturday September 6th from 8:30 a.m. - 12:30 p.m.
✮WHERE: Shell Gas Station on 25th and Coronado (@ I-5)
$5 donation (to help buy field equipment, uniforms etc.)


----------



## oldskool 67

TTT


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 5 2008, 11:20 AM~11526273
> *if you have a chance this weekend
> we could use your support. :thumbsup:
> 
> MONTGOMERY  HIGH SCHOOL
> AZTEC BASEBALL
> CAR-WASH FUNDRAISER
> ✯WHEN: Saturday September 6th from 8:30 a.m. - 12:30 p.m.
> ✮WHERE: Shell Gas Station on 25th and Coronado (@ I-5)
> $5 donation (to help buy field equipment, uniforms etc.)
> *


 does it include BEER ???????
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 5 2008, 02:57 PM~11528128
> *does it include BEER ???????
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


If it does I will be there for sure.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 5 2008, 04:04 PM~11529165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics different ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 5 2008, 04:15 PM~11529265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11528128
> *does it include BEER ???????
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


IF YOU SHOW UP TOWARDS THE END IT MIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11529538
> *IF YOU SHOW UP TOWARDS THE END IT MIGHT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 5 2008, 04:10 PM~11529222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez




----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 5 2008, 03:17 PM~11528772
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Chino_1




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11532219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMMMM..... :0 :0


----------



## Chino_1




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 5 2008, 04:15 PM~11529265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was one bad ass troka :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11532219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

I wanna congratulate Bird, Mario and the rest of the staff for putting on another great show. Over 400 Lowriders, all indoors, this is the baddest show in California. Also to the X-Man who MC'd the event and always supports the Lowriders of San Diego. And to all the local Riders and the clubs from out of town for showing your Firme rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

My camera died out half way through the show so I didn't take pics of all the rides I wanted to. I still got over 100 pics so I'll post some of what I got.

My Homie Billy picked me up early Sunday morning in his daily driver 66 Biscayne. We ate breakfast at Roberto's on Highland Ave and then headed to the show to check out the ranflas before the doors opened.


----------



## oldskool 67

Lifestyle rolled in about 30 cars. I felt like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## oldskool 67

One of my favorites "American Woman"


----------



## oldskool 67

Mr Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck.


----------



## oldskool 67

Best In Show "Cherry 64"


----------



## oldskool 67

Amigos SD busted out this bad ass Bomb









OG six four from San Diego Car Club









Rick's Rivi from Coachmen SD









Checho's Rivi from Klique SD









Robert's Rivi from Klique SD


----------



## oldskool 67

Masa's 66 from Crowd SD


















Armando from Individuals SD busted out a 58 rag to go with his 59


















Manuel Cisnero's firme Kustom from Strays Car Club


















Monchie's 53 Bel Air


----------



## oldskool 67

Another one of my favorites was this 65 rag from Brown Sensations of Santa Barbara


















This bike was from Elegants ELA


















A lot of gente from San Diego broke out new rides like this nice 66


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 08:17 AM~11539307
> *Best In Show "Cherry 64"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi

This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

My daughter's Snoopy bike 2nd Place


----------



## MRLATINO

Sweet pics david that was a bad ass show top notch cars,and i want to thank you and your club for your hospitality see you soon now all we have to do is get our models going :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 01:04 PM~11540787
> *A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi
> 
> This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
> I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
> It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
> The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
> The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
> The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
> The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
> The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
> The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION




----------



## The Rep.

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11540787
> *A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi
> 
> This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
> I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
> It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
> The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
> The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
> The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
> The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
> The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
> The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!


----------



## chevyjohn

FIRME PICS DAVID :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 01:04 PM~11540787
> *A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi
> 
> This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
> I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
> It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
> The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
> The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
> The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
> The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
> The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
> The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE FINE VEHICLE, THE FIRST TIME I SAW THIS CAR, I WAS WALKING INTO THE MAIN HALL AT THE PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA IN 1985. THE BENNY FLORES FLAKE PAINT JOB WAS ONE OF THE BEST OF ITS TIME.
SURE WISH BENNY WAS STILL PAINTING CARS, I MYSELF WOULD NOT MIND GETTING A SECOND PAINT JOB FROM HIM.
PABLO GREAT JOB ON THE RIVI. GLAD YOU KEPT THE CUSTOM GRILL, IT TIES IN THE HISTORY OF THE CAR.


----------



## oldskool 67

TTT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 01:04 PM~11540787
> *A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi
> 
> This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
> I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
> It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
> The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
> The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
> The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
> The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
> The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
> The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LITTLE BIT OF HISTORY MADE THAT CAR,THAT MUCH MORE BEAUTIFUL IN MY EYES WHAT A BE FITTING TRIBUTE TO HIS CARNAL.IT SHOWS THAT NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES UTIMATELY IT'S THE LOVE OF OUR LIFESTYLE,OUR FAMILIAS THAT MAKES ALL THE HARD WORK WORTH IT .MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR COMPLETING SUCH A BEAUTIFUL RIDE.ARATO GINO


----------



## The Rep.

> Lifestyle rolled in about 30 cars. I felt like a kid in a candy store.











[/quote]
uffin:


----------



## The Rep.

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 09:15 AM~11539296
> *Mr Cartoon's Ice Cream Truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: THE MORE FLAKES THA BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## The Rep.

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 09:17 AM~11539307
> *Best In Show "Cherry 64"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: uffin: LUVN THEM FLAKES! :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:55 PM~11555129
> *THAT LITTLE BIT OF HISTORY MADE THAT CAR,THAT MUCH MORE BEAUTIFUL IN MY EYES WHAT A BE FITTING TRIBUTE TO HIS CARNAL.IT SHOWS THAT NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES UTIMATELY IT'S THE LOVE OF OUR LIFESTYLE,OUR FAMILIAS THAT MAKES ALL THE HARD WORK WORTH IT .MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR COMPLETING SUCH A BEAUTIFUL RIDE.ARATO GINO
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac

Ain't done with this one yet,back ttt.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 7 2008, 01:04 PM~11540787
> *A LIL Lowrider History: Pablo's Rivi
> 
> This ride has been cruising Low n Slow through the streets of San Diego since the 1970's. I'll give a brief run down of what I know of it's history here. Pardon me if I make any mistakes.
> I believe this car was originally from Brown Image car club SD back in the 1970's.
> It was sold to one of my older Homeboys in the late 1970's. That's when I first saw the car, it was white, rollin on cragars with pop doors and a few other modifications. I was in 6th grade and he used to pick up his neighbor, one of my lil Homies after skool.
> The next owner was Buzz from Amigos SD. This is when the car became well known in San Diego during the early 80's. It was painted pink with a pearl and was called "Pink Panther". Buzz rolled on Tru Classics. The pink paint and the custom grill really made the car stand out.
> The car was then sold to Masa from Crowd car club SD. Masa took this car to the next level when he chopped and Hollywooded the top. He also did the custom hood and trunk and suicided the doors. To finalize it, well known painter Benny Flores painted it in blue flake multi color patterns. The car now had a completely different look except for the radical custom grill. I remember Masa cruising down Highland in the full custom Rivi. It was bad ass.
> The car was then sold to Jaime (SD38PLYM here on LiL) from Amigos SD. Jaime continued to show the car as he got it from Masa.
> The car was then sold to Gaspar from Amigos SD. Gaspar had plans to do a complete make over on the Rivi. Unfortunately he passed away before the transformation began.
> The Rivi was passed down to Gaspar's lil brother Pablo. He's been working on it for over 10 years now and finished it just in time to be shown at the 2008 SD Indoor Show. New paint, new interior, new engine, etc. It still has the unique custom grill.
> The Rivi took first place in the Riviera class in it's first showing. Congratulations Pablo, what a great tribute to your brother.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well I found the pic....

I have a pic somewhere of this car in a Orange Color...









GLAD TO SEE ITS COMBACK!


----------



## TOPFAN

Found it....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 9 2008, 05:48 PM~11561533
> *Well I found the pic....
> 
> I have a pic somewhere of this car in a Orange Color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLAD TO SEE ITS COMBACK!
> *


 :biggrin: DAMMIT I LIKED IT BETTER "BLUE" I LOVE ANY TYPE OF BLUES!! DA CAR IS STILL BADD ASS!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by The Rep._@Sep 8 2008, 01:02 AM~11545750
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!
> *


  HEY IS DAT LIKE A TRADE MARK 4 "AMIGOS" DA DIMONDS?? JUST WONDERIN


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pics.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11517207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

ttt


----------



## lorichavez

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64

anyone have a pic of the individuals 58 setup and motor????


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 9 2008, 08:27 PM~11562498
> * HEY IS DAT LIKE A TRADE MARK 4 "AMIGOS" DA DIMONDS?? JUST WONDERIN
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11569014
> *anyone have a pic of the individuals 58 setup and motor????
> *


yes


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 11 2008, 09:54 AM~11575881
> *yes
> *


CAN U PLEASE POST THEM OR PM THEM TO ME


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## og58pontiac

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

A few of the Cabrones, San Diego, rolled in with us.

My brother Carlos' bike 









Isaac's bike









Rick's bike









Sal's bike









Check out some of the hand painted murals Sal's done on his bike.


----------



## oldskool 67

LIFE in San Diego Car Club uffin: 

Paul's Cadi "After Life"



























Paul brought out his 66 Impala too


















My brother Victor's 60 Impala


----------



## oldskool 67

LIFE in San Diego Car Club uffin: 

Joe's 65 Impala


















Gilbert's 65 Rag Top


















My Six Seven


----------



## oldskool 67

TTT


----------



## chevyjohn

LIFE C.C. looking good David


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 13 2008, 06:14 PM~11595068
> *LIFE C.C. looking good David
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## og58pontiac

Once again :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 13 2008, 12:44 AM~11591684
> *LIFE in San Diego Car Club  uffin:
> 
> Paul's Cadi "After Life"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul brought out his 66 Impala too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother Victor's 60 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

ORALE! uffin:


----------



## og58pontiac

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67




----------



## og58pontiac

ttt


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 7 2008, 12:09 AM~11538656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I swear looking at this truck is making me think real hard about getting a '73-87 short bed,asi nomas :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 13 2008, 12:31 AM~11591647
> *A few of the Cabrones, San Diego, rolled in with us.
> 
> My brother Carlos' bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sal's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out some of the hand painted murals Sal's done on his bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## tinydogg

nice pics dogg!!!


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## shaifdaddy

HEY EVERYONE! PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS NEW SITE?? IT HAS EVERYTHING LAYITLOW HAS AND MORE!!! YOU CAN MAKE A PROFILE JUST LIKE MYSPACE. BUT FOR YOU CAR. PLUS YOU CAN FORM CLUBS, UPLOAD VIDEO OF YOUR CARS IN ACTION, AND SPECTS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! WWW.YOURWHIP.COM


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## jojo67

NICE PICS HOMIE, IT WAS A COOL SHOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 23 2008, 06:44 PM~11679782
> *NICE PICS HOMIE,  IT WAS A COOL SHOW!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Yes It was a good show. Sorry about the late post. Just been real busy.


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11672649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## chevyjohn

Bad ass pics RedDog!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11681877
> *Bad ass pics RedDog!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




X2


----------



## jojo67

:werd:


----------



## og58pontiac

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 01:13 PM~11483460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did anyone get a shot of the 59's trunk. If it's the one I'm thinking, my boy did the set-up here in Cincinnati. Hardlined front to back...


----------



## oldskool 67

Wow, I thought this topic was fading out. You brought it back to life. Bad Ass pics RedDog! :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

What's up oldskool67 just found my camera,I'm gonna post more pics on Wed. or Thu. :biggrin: this topic ain't fading out yet


----------



## JROCK

GET READY SAN DIEGO!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11681633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

Ya mero. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 1 2008, 03:31 PM~11752300
> *Ya mero. :biggrin:
> *


apurate with them pictures


----------



## og58pontiac

:machinegun: Longs Drugs


----------



## og58pontiac

Damn, a lot of the pictures came out thrashed,I'll post what few pics are salvageable including pics from the 5150 show in Visalia last August.


----------



## JROCK

CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO.! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :wave: :worship: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413829


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 2 2008, 12:34 PM~11760639
> *:machinegun: Longs Drugs
> *


OK I take it back,there's a very pretty girl that works there who's also very,uh! charming?!? Unfortunately no pics :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 1 2008, 03:31 PM~11752300
> *Ya mero. :biggrin:
> *


PUES LLA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

I promise I will post what I got today :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac




----------



## og58pontiac

That last one doesn't belong there,sorry :dunno:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 PM~12130811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fixed


----------



## og58pontiac

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og58pontiac

???


----------



## og58pontiac

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

:uh:


> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 20 2008, 10:55 PM~12216751
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'M GETTING YOU A NEW CAMARA FOR X-MAS :uh:


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 PM~12512973
> *:uh:
> I'M GETTING YOU A NEW CAMARA FOR X-MAS  :uh:
> *


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 PM~12512973
> *:uh:
> I'M GETTING YOU A NEW CAMARA FOR X-MAS  :uh:
> *


Pues,onde esta?!?


----------



## jojo67

I GOT ONE FOR X-MAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67




----------



## jojo67

MY PICS SHOULD LOOK BETTER NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

QUE ONDA IMPALAS....THOSE PICS ARE FROM MY PHONE CAMERA, SO NEXT TIME I'LL USE MY NEW CAMERA. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CONEJO SEE YOU FELLAS LATER HOMIE!!!


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 27 2008, 01:57 AM~12535588
> *MY PICS SHOULD LOOK BETTER NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The only thing missing will be Impalas CC cars  . If Bird is having the show during labor day wknd again, thats the same wknd as the all chapters in Stockton :angry: When I set the date for the BBQ I didnt realize this until it was to late :uh: .


----------



## 209impala

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: xavierthexman, 209impala, jojo67


Whats up Xavier, and JoJo :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 27 2008, 01:08 AM~12535607
> *The only thing missing will be Impalas CC cars  . If Bird is having the show during labor day wknd again, thats the same wknd as the all chapters in Stockton :angry: When I set the date for the BBQ I didnt realize this until it was to late :uh: .
> *


WHAT UP FRANK...THAT SUCKS BRO, MAYBE BIRD WILL CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND. :roflmao: :roflmao: INDOOR SHOW IS ONE BAD ASS SHOW BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

FRANK, YOU FELLAS GONNA MAKE IT DOWN TO THE NEXT CHICANO PARK SHOW???


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 27 2008, 02:48 AM~12535668
> *FRANK, YOU FELLAS GONNA MAKE IT DOWN TO THE NEXT CHICANO PARK SHOW???
> *


Conejo was saying that he wanted us to hit up the indoor show instead of the Park  but w/ the picnic on the same weekend that dont look like it will happen. And the economy isnt going to help us any either :angry:


----------



## jojo67

... WELL THEN YOU MAY JUST HAVE TELL RABBIT (S.D. CHAPTER)TO COME UP THERE FOR YOUR NEXT EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 27 2008, 01:53 AM~12535569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 27 2008, 04:06 AM~12535704
> *Conejo was saying that he wanted us to hit up the indoor show instead of the Park  but w/ the picnic on the same weekend that dont look like it will happen. And the economy isnt going to help us any either :angry:
> *


First of all Frank you should have a calender and second dont be thinking with your gutt. Dont worry there is a lot of food at the car show and after the show too.


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 29 2008, 01:57 PM~12552219
> *BUY AN IMPALA  *


----------



## individuals sd

> Pues,onde esta?!?
> [/quote
> IS ON ITS WAY FROM THE NORTH POLE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 29 2008, 04:56 PM~12553054
> *Hey Jaime dont worry about it if Conejo comes to the All Chapters next year instead of the show I'm sure he'll bring you with him. Either way you need to do what your gutt is telling you! <span style=\'color:blue\'>*


My gutt is telling me to buy you a burrito.


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12557533
> *My gutt is telling me to buy you a burrito.[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12557533
> *My gutt is telling me to buy you a burrito.[/size][/color]
> *


Just so you have an excuxe to by one for your self :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 30 2008, 12:48 AM~12557622
> *Just so you have an excuxe to by one for your self :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW.
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 30 2008, 12:57 AM~12557678
> *IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


COME CHECK OUT ARMANDOS FROM INDIVIDUALS 1958 & 1959 CHEVY IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES AT THE 'SAN DIEGO AUTO SHOW' @ THE CONVENTION CENTER THIS WEEKEND ON THE SECOND FLOOR... JAIME WILL BRING THE BEER !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 30 2008, 06:30 PM~12564004
> *COME CHECK OUT ARMANDOS FROM INDIVIDUALS 1958 & 1959 CHEVY IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES AT THE 'SAN DIEGO AUTO SHOW' @ THE CONVENTION CENTER THIS WEEKEND ON THE SECOND FLOOR... JAIME WILL BRING THE BEER !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What day is it on???


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 30 2008, 08:01 PM~12564294
> *What day is it on???
> *



12/31-1/4........... :0 

http://www.sdautoshow.com/


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12565055
> *12/31-1/4........... :0
> 
> http://www.sdautoshow.com/
> *


Thanks bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

*O.K. CABRONES WE ARE GOING ALL AROUND THE WORLD NEXT YEAR SO HOLD ON TO THE BURRITOS JAIME, JOJO, FERNANDO AND FRANK, BECAUSE WE ARE HOPPING TO HIT EVERY EVENT AND SELL BURRITOS SO YOU CAN ALL GET ALONG LIKE HUNGRY RABBITS OH AND I'LL ALSO HAVE COLD BEER LIKE ALWAYS, IMPALAS CAR CLUB A FAMILY TRADITION* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Dec 30 2008, 08:30 PM~12564004
> *COME CHECK OUT ARMANDOS FROM INDIVIDUALS 1958 & 1959 CHEVY IMPALAS CONVERTIBLES AT THE 'SAN DIEGO AUTO SHOW' @ THE CONVENTION CENTER THIS WEEKEND ON THE SECOND FLOOR... JAIME WILL BRING THE BEER !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


For sure.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 30 2008, 10:11 PM~12565988
> *O.K. CABRONES  WE ARE GOING ALL AROUND THE WORLD NEXT YEAR SO HOLD ON TO THE BURRITOS JAIME, JOJO, FERNANDO AND FRANK, BECAUSE WE ARE HOPPING TO HIT EVERY EVENT AND SELL BURRITOS SO YOU CAN ALL GET ALONG LIKE HUNGRY RABBITS OH AND I'LL ALSO HAVE COLD BEER LIKE ALWAYS, IMPALAS CAR CLUB A FAMILY TRADITION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Dec 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12565988
> *O.K. CABRONES  WE ARE GOING ALL AROUND THE WORLD NEXT YEAR SO HOLD ON TO THE BURRITOS JAIME, JOJO, FERNANDO AND FRANK, BECAUSE WE ARE HOPPING TO HIT EVERY EVENT AND SELL BURRITOS SO YOU CAN ALL GET ALONG LIKE HUNGRY RABBITS OH AND I'LL ALSO HAVE COLD BEER LIKE ALWAYS, IMPALAS CAR CLUB A FAMILY TRADITION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 805orDie




----------



## og58pontiac




----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 31 2008, 01:41 AM~12567233
> *:werd:
> *


WE'RE READY TO HIT OUR FIRST CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND SUNDAY THE 25TH AT 'SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO'.. JUST ACROSS THE BORDER FROM YUMA, ARIZONA.. HOSTED BY 'REALISTICS CAR CLUB IN MEXICO' ..COME KICK IT WITH THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. AND DRINK UN CHINGO DE CERVEZA..     :biggrin:


----------

